# My little effort !



## THE_FORCE

Hi all. Thought I'd post some pics of my setups to date. like everyone else, it's a constant work in progress !


A full photostream can be found here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3296005...76106283/show/ 


Ok here we go:
*The main room:*

































































































































*Bedroom 1:*



















































*Pc Room:*



















Odds n' Sods:












*Media Storage:*





















Kit list:
*Main Room:*

Pioneer LX608D

Denon 4308 as processor

Rotel RMB-1575 and RB-1562 power amps

2 x Kef Reference 205/2 Piano Black

2 x Kef Reference 204/2 C Piano Black

2 x Kef Reference 201/2 Piano Black

2 x Kef Reference 201/2 Snow White

2 x Kef XQ10 Piano Black

2 x JL Audio Fathom F112's - Piano Black

Denon DVD-3800BD

Denon DCD700S

SKY HD

Sony PS3 (Launch 60GB)

Nintendo Wii

Logitech Harmony 900 remote with RF extender

iPad2 64GB 3G

Chord Odyssey 4 & Black Rhodium cable

Qed HDMI leads & Interconnects

Z-Wave & X-10 remote lighting

*Bedroom 1:*

Sony 46X3500

Yamaha RX-V2600

Kef 3005 SE's

2nd PS3 (Launch 60GB)

2nd Sky HD box (Multiroom)

Squeezebox 3

Slimline PS2

Black PSP fat

Nintendo DS Lite - All Black

Nintendo DS Lite - Cobalt & Black

Z-wave and X-10 lighting

Logitech Harmony 1000 remote & RF extender

Logitech Dinovo Mini

Qed HDMI's, opticals, and Silver Anniversary XT

*Bedroom 2/PC Room:*

Sony 40S2030 (used as pc monitor)

Technics seperates (sentimental value!)

Mission 73's

Sony Vaio VGX TP2S/B HTPC

Logitech Dinovo Edge

Logitech MX-Air mouse

Logitech Harmony 555

Octava HDMI switcher

Qed HDMI's and Silver Anniversary XT

*Bathroom:*

2 x Kef Ci100Qr



Sony NWA-1000 and NWZ-A829 MP3's

Sony HDR-SR12E Handycam

2 X PSP Go's (White & Black)

Denon AH-D2000 cans

Nintendo 3DS

Nikon D700

16-35mm AF-S f/4G ED VR NIKKOR

105mm f/2.8G ED IF AF-S VR NIKKOR

50mm f/1.8D AF NIKKOR

28-300mm AF-S NIKKOR f/3.5-5.6G ED VR

SB-900


Manfrotto tri's - sturdy as ya like !

____________________________________________________________ _




Cheers for looking all !


----------



## hotchip

Your place looks very nice, like a display home. Does anyone live there?? jk. Very clean. Nice equipment list too.


----------



## Davidt1

Very nice!!! I wish my bedroom looks more like yours. People, if you want to see some beautiful setups such as this one, check out the UK site. The Brits have good style. They like their gears round, shiny, cute and tiny. I have yet to see eD subs and acoustic panels in their systems.


Thanks for posting your system here.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotchip* /forum/post/14115081
> 
> 
> Your place looks very nice, like a display home. Does anyone live there?? jk. Very clean. Nice equipment list too.



Only 2 of us live there thank god hotchip ! Cheers for the compliment mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1* /forum/post/14115301
> 
> 
> Very nice!!! I wish my bedroom looks more like yours. People, if you want to see some beautiful setups such as this one, check out the UK site. The Brits have good style. They like their gears round, shiny, cute and tiny. I have yet to see eD subs and acoustic panels in their systems.



Cheers for the comps David







Funnily enough, part of the new upgrade I'm thinking about involves a BFD to EQ 2 subs - preferably a couple of SVS' . If you check out the UK site, I'm sure you'll find quite a few infrasonic geeks, and loooooads of dedicated rooms acoustically treated.










Cheers pal !


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello "Force"!


Mate, it's all about the camera! Members on this forum are suckers for a beautifully shot image(s)! The photos alone can be considered magazine/brochure quality! By the way, your dwelling is very contemporary and beautifully furnished. Bravo!










Now for the electronics!

All excellent! Elegant, efficient, simplistic and tastefully configured!

It looks as if the home was built around the components. Nicely integrated.

Your components and how they are position really look as if the architect included them in the blueprints! Like if you removed one of the components, the "Feug Shui" would be thrown off kilter.










I especially dig the "Technics separates"! I understand the sentimental ties to components that have been with you through your growth in life. Assuming that's what you are referring to as sentimental. I have pieces that have been with me for a long time and IMO still have relevance when others may look at that same component and deem it "jurassic". Oh well, opinions vary!


In other words,.... Force, ya did good!


Regards.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14114690
> 
> 
> Hi all. Thought I'd post some pics of my setups to date. Compared to alot of the mindblowing setups on here it's simply average, but like everyone else, it's a constant work in progress



i would consider your setup far from average, my setup is average, but your's is more of something I would like acomplish one day. Very well done and love the place.


----------



## SRR

My gosh, my home looks like trailer trash compared to that, the photos are great, and average is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/14119738
> 
> 
> Hello "Force"!
> 
> 
> Mate, it's all about the camera! Members on this forum are suckers for a beautifully shot image(s)! The photos alone can be considered magazine/brochure quality! By the way, your dwelling is very contemporary and beautifully furnished. Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the electronics!
> 
> All excellent! Elegant, efficient, simplistic and tastefully configured!
> 
> It looks as if the home was built around the components. Nicely integrated.
> 
> Your components and how they are position really look as if the architect included them in the blueprints! Like if you removed one of the components, the "Feug Shui" would be thrown off kilter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially dig the "Technics separates"! I understand the sentimental ties to components that have been with you through your growth in life. Assuming that's what you are referring to as sentimental. I have pieces that have been with me for a long time and IMO still have relevance when others may look at that same component and deem it "jurassic". Oh well, opinions vary!
> 
> 
> In other words,.... Force, ya did good!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Many thanks for the comps on our home and setup ld mate









Yea the sentimental value of the technics is down to something that was bought years ago, and just couldn't bear to see it go lol ! It still sounds strangely good to be honest, so we thought why not still use it ?










I did all the design myself, even down to the kitchen and tv unit in the lounge, but I'm a fussy git, so my poor other half is constantly putting up with me trying to perfect everything lol.







Still got a way to go, before we(well me really!) are 100% happy with it. But you know what it's like with AV - upgradeitis hits us all and nothing is ever 'finished' !


Glad you like it and thanks again mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic* /forum/post/14121830
> 
> 
> i would consider your setup far from average, my setup is average, but your's is more of something I would like acomplish one day. Very well done and love the place.



Cheers for that teckademic










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14121987
> 
> 
> My gosh, my home looks like trailer trash compared to that, the photos are great, and average is in the eye of the beholder.



lol Trailer trash - over here we call it 'well council' ! I doubt yours does SRR, and if your happy with it then that's all that matters right?







.Deffo agree about the eye of the beholder too. Thanks matey


----------



## derick1105

Unreal...great job!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRR* /forum/post/14121987
> 
> 
> My gosh, my home looks like trailer trash compared to that, the photos are great, and average is in the eye of the beholder.



"SRR", I feel ya!







The attention to detail is off the charts! Brilliantly executed!


When the kids are gone and the educations are paid for, something like that becomes my mission!


And the Denon AVR4308 looks impressive in the silver finish!


----------



## Waterboy77

Very nice set up. I really like how much like a show room it looks.


----------



## Will-san

Wow really pretty! I have a couple of questions...


The fire place? is that one of the ones that burns alcohol? if so how do you like it? We have been thinking about getting one.


the wall panels. very cool look. what are they made of? (I am curious if they help or hurt the acoustics).


Great job!


----------



## SpiderX1016

Wow! I love your style. I wish I had a home like that.

Needs some more color though.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derick1105* /forum/post/14139755
> 
> 
> Unreal...great job!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waterboy77* /forum/post/14159396
> 
> 
> Very nice set up. I really like how much like a show room it looks.



Cheers for the kind words chaps !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/14145488
> 
> 
> "SRR", I feel ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attention to detail is off the charts! Brilliantly executed!
> 
> 
> When the kids are gone and the educations are paid for, something like that becomes my mission!
> 
> 
> And the Denon AVR4308 looks impressive in the silver finish!



Cheers again gibson







To be honest, if I had kids, this would have been impossible - not just financially, but the whole place is rather child-unfriendly !lol.


You mention about the 4308 in silver - it's funny, but from what I have seen and forgive me if I'm wrong, Americans generally seem to prefer their kit in black, and us Europeans generally tend to go for brushed aluminium/titanium ? Weird eh?!


Cheers again mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will-san* /forum/post/14173667
> 
> 
> Wow really pretty! I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 
> The fire place? is that one of the ones that burns alcohol? if so how do you like it? We have been thinking about getting one.
> 
> 
> the wall panels. very cool look. what are they made of? (I am curious if they help or hurt the acoustics).
> 
> 
> Great job!



Hi Will, and thanks for the compliment !

The fire is a flueless gas fire - so you don't need a chimney/flue, only an air vent placed in the room somewhere. It's got a built in catalytic converter so it actually cleans the air while it's in use, and it's ultra cheap and efficient to run. We used to have radiators in the lounge, but to be honest I find them vile looking things lol. So we ripped them out and had this installed - it heats the room up quicker than anything else I know of which is a touch !


You can find out about it here:
http://www.superiorfires.com/flash_content.html 


Re the wall panels, they're made from good old 18mm MDF. I gave the measurements to a local timber merchant and asked for x amount, which he then machine cut exactly. Once they were delivered, my partner and I paint rollered them to give them a good finish (rather than having brush marks), and put them up using strong adhesive using wooden batons as spacers.


I don't think they help or hinder the sound in any way, as you can tell by looking at the room it ain't the best environment acoustically speaking anyway lol ! Purely for the aesthetics.










Hope this helps !



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpiderX1016* /forum/post/14182642
> 
> 
> Wow! I love your style. I wish I had a home like that.
> 
> Needs some more color though.



Cheers for that Spider







We did use to have some more colourful accessories, but to be honest, it didn't look as sleek, and colours date so quickly these days (i.e I get bored of 'em quick lol!). Sticking to black, white & grey in the main room keeps it 'timeless', and the orange sofa is enough for us !










Cheers again all !


----------



## davidc81

if patrick bateman lived in 2008, i think thats how his apartment would look.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidc81* /forum/post/14341080
> 
> 
> if patrick bateman lived in 2008, i think thats how his apartment would look.



PMSL







- you know that film was based on me don't you ?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14114690
> 
> 
> Hi all. Thought I'd post some pics of my setups to date. Compared to alot of the mindblowing setups on here it's simply average, but like everyone else, it's a constant work in progress !
> 
> 
> Ok here we go:
> *The main room:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The main setup:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Seating and Surrounds:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surround backs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bedroom 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pc Room:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've aquired most of the following kit over the last year and a half:
> 
> *Kit list:*
> 
> _Main Room:_
> 
> Pioneer PDP-LX608D
> 
> Denon 4308
> 
> Duo Acoustics 77A's (7.1)
> 
> SKY HD
> 
> Sony PS3(60GB)
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> 
> Denon DVD1930
> 
> Denon DCD700S
> 
> Logitech Harmony 1000 remote with RF extender
> 
> Black Rhodium Jive
> 
> Qed HDMI leads & Interconnects
> 
> Z-Wave & X-10 remote lighting
> 
> _Bedroom1:_
> 
> Sony 46X3500
> 
> Yamaha RX-V2600
> 
> Kef 3005 Special Editions
> 
> 2nd PS3(60GB)
> 
> 2nd Sky HD box (Multiroom)
> 
> Squeezebox 3
> 
> Slimline PS2
> 
> PSP
> 
> Z-wave and X-10 lighting
> 
> Logitech Harmony 555 remote
> 
> Logitech Dinovo Mini
> 
> Qed HDMI's, opticals, and Silver Anniversary XT
> 
> _PC Room:_
> 
> Sony 40S2030 (used as pc monitor)
> 
> Technics seperates (sentimental value!)
> 
> Mission 73's
> 
> Sony Vaio VGX TP2S/B HTPC
> 
> Logitech Dinovo Edge
> 
> Octava HDMI switcher
> 
> Qed HDMI's and Silver Anniversary XT
> 
> 
> i-phone,Sony NWA-1000 and NWZ-A829 mp3's
> 
> Nikon D40X and Nikkor 55-200 mm lens
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ _
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about a bit of a change around, with the addition of a Middle Atlantic rack, new speakers and a power amp to drive them which will probably mean going from 7.1 to 5.2, but I'm still enjoying it as it is.
> 
> 
> Cheers for looking all !




Just like to say that looks very nice congratulations.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/14342386
> 
> 
> Just like to say that looks very nice congratulations.



Cheers for the compliment Franin - and likewise mate. Can you now return my Denon pre/pro that you borrowed please lol ?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14348837
> 
> 
> Cheers for the compliment Franin - and likewise mate. Can you now return my Denon pre/pro that you borrowed please lol ?



No problems, thank for lending it to us


----------



## Kangaroo128

Average? You must be joking.


----------



## Jooce

Omg i love this setup!... what are you kitchen cabinets made from? They look like a shiny acrylic or laquer.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/14348905
> 
> 
> No problems, thank for lending it to us



Any time lol










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kangaroo128* /forum/post/14360052
> 
> 
> Average? You must be joking.



hehe compared to alot I've seen then yea ! And no pj....







Cheers Kangaroo










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jooce* /forum/post/14360745
> 
> 
> Omg i love this setup!... what are you kitchen cabinets made from? They look like a shiny acrylic or laquer.



Cheers for the compliment Jooce ! The kitchen is based on Mobalpa units which are Hi-Gloss Laquer. It's an Italian design from a French company, and some of the units had to be custom made by them to fit in with my design. I love making life awkward for meself lol.


Glad you like it and thanks !


----------



## Aristo7905

I love the modern look of the whole house. if i had money i would do something very similar to yours. So clean looking. nice choice in everything. Love the couches. A++


-J


----------



## fanbrain

You have a great eye for design. My wife and I just finished building our first home and I found it a chore to have a cohesive design for the whole house. With permission, I think I will use some of your designs for our next build. What/who have you used for ideas?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aristo7905* /forum/post/14383127
> 
> 
> I love the modern look of the whole house. if i had money i would do something very similar to yours. So clean looking. nice choice in everything. Love the couches. A++
> 
> 
> -J



Many thanks Aristo







- and glad you like the couches too, as they're not everyone's cup of tea lol !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fanbrain* /forum/post/14385901
> 
> 
> You have a great eye for design. My wife and I just finished building our first home and I found it a chore to have a cohesive design for the whole house. With permission, I think I will use some of your designs for our next build. What/who have you used for ideas?



Cheers for that fanbrain, and how flattering that you to want to use some of the ideas ! Humbled mate.







All the ideas are my own unfortunately lol. The panelling, the entertainment unit, kitchen, flooring etc.


The plan was to try and create something that would hopefully still look ok in a few years time, which is when my partner and I should have found some land for our own self build, meaning that this place hopefully won't be too difficult to sell.(fingers crossed !). Interiors can date so quickly these days, so I find it better to maybe try and create something a bit 'futureproofed' ?


For the new self-build, I'm looking to do something radical, even for me lol ! Good luck with your next project too, and thanks again !


----------



## Jooce

What exactly is the equipment sitting on? Did you build it yourself? Its definately different. I like its lack of symmetry. Is it just particle board painted white?


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi again Jooce and cheers!.







I designed it myself, and had the modular pieces custom made. The graphite-grey unit does infact have another front panel that matches the left side, with a lid stay attached to cover up the centre speaker when not in use, though I didn't get round to attaching it in the end. The left side of it is actually a drawer that holds a Sky HD box (controlled with an IR extender), and all the power strips, with an open back for ventilation, and then a hefty centre support to hold the weight of that 60" Kuro lol !


The finish is Hi-gloss, to match the kitchen, speakers and sub. This finish was done professionally, with about 9 coats of spray, and industrial blowers to get an even finish.


As I said earlier, it's modular, so I can change the placement of units and design as and when the need arises !


Hope this helps mate.


----------



## One2The3

I've seen your set up so many times....and I stare in awe every time! Nice job Force, keep it up man! One day I'll have a sweet, sleek set up like that. (hopefully!)


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for the compliment One2The3 !







You're now on my Christmas Card list lol.










I must get some more pics up, otherwise you'll be bored of looking at the same old ones !


----------



## locdb

Wow. You live in my dream home! I need to go back to school and get a better job! Nice setup and house! Anytime you need a house sitter, you let me know! haha


----------



## Giant Robot

beautiful home. I love it.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *locdb* /forum/post/14489832
> 
> 
> Wow. You live in my dream home! I need to go back to school and get a better job!



No you don't locdb - I hardly went to school for the last 2 years lol ! Cheers for the comp mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Giant Robot* /forum/post/14524254
> 
> 
> beautiful home. I love it.



Cheers for that Giant.


----------



## AvGeek07

WOW!

Now that's a nice home with some impressive audio setup. Good job.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/14553816
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Now that's a nice home with some impressive audio setup. Good job.



Hi AvGeek and cheers mate !










I'm slowly updating the pics at the beginning just to try and make it a bit more interesting lol .


----------



## btf1980

Force, this is flat out gorgeous!! The living room is very modern. I'd be scared to sit there, i'd mess something up! lol


One question, where is the center channel in the living room? Are you running a phantom center?


----------



## btf1980

Nevermind, I see the center...it's stealthily tucked away.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/14561374
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I see the center...it's stealthily tucked away.



Lol I finally got round to putting the lid stay and right hand panel on the unit just to make it a bit tidier- stealth stylee.







Thanks for the compliments btf


----------



## Ecuadorian

Man, everything is so clean, that those pictures look like computer renderings.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers Ecuadorian - we do like to keep the place tidy and look after it.


----------



## pajamajayo

Beautiful setup










What type of TV stand is that? If it's custom-built, what material is it made out of?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamajayo* /forum/post/14586745
> 
> 
> Beautiful setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of TV stand is that? If it's custom-built, what material is it made out of?



Hi Jason, and thanks mate. I've Pm'ed you.


----------



## DGNeo

I just have to ask, what kind of furniture is that? Your setup is simply amazing, very nice job!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for that Neo







What bit of furniture are you talking about mate ?


----------



## DGNeo

The couches most of all. I believe I read in this thread that you handmade the paneling on the wall and the TV stand, very impressive work.


----------



## blackmarket0024

Those couches are amazing! Did you have them custom made or did you order them somewhere? What are they called specifically?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DGNeo* /forum/post/14603453
> 
> 
> The couches most of all. I believe I read in this thread that you handmade the paneling on the wall and the TV stand, very impressive work.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackmarket0024* /forum/post/14606414
> 
> 
> Those couches are amazing! Did you have them custom made or did you order them somewhere? What are they called specifically?



Cheers DG and blackmarket.







The modular tv stand I designed and a friend sorted out the units for me. The sofa is called 'Plastics' by Kartell, an Italian company. It's modular seating, and decided to go for a left arm, right arm, and 2 pouf/ottoman sections to create the 'l-shape'.


You can get it here:

http://www.bombero.co.uk/epages/Stor...=636096&Page=3 


Though I'm sure you can get it in the US & Canada also ?


Cheers guys !


----------



## blackmarket0024

Thanks for the link and the speedy reply!


I'm definitely going to order myself some of those bad boys once I have some extra money. The square panels you have on the walls just add so much to the atmosphere too, it's great. How do you keep the white ground so clean?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackmarket0024* /forum/post/14614262
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link and the speedy reply!
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to order myself some of those bad boys once I have some extra money. The square panels you have on the walls just add so much to the atmosphere too, it's great. How do you keep the white ground so clean?



No worries blackmarket, and thanks again mate. To be honest, we have a couple of ladies that come in once a week to sort the place out for us - and they just love (hate !) cleaning the floor lol . As regards to keeping the grout white, the tiler pops in twice a year just to freshen it up. He's a diamond.


----------



## nitty316

I wish I hadn't seen these pictures, it makes my setup seem so bad.


In all seriousness, that was awesome.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitty316* /forum/post/14634151
> 
> 
> I wish I hadn't seen these pictures, it makes my setup seem so bad.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, that was awesome.



Lol cheers mate. Are you gonna take any more pics for your thread ? I see you have a TV fetish !!


----------



## oktoberrust11

Hey FORCE, I'll echo other's comments, very nice pad. In your PC room..man, what a slick looking HTPC! What do you mainly use it for? Do you do any gaming on it, or on any other TV? Is it connected via HDMI or VGA? What resolution?


Late,

Matt


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi there Matt, and thanks for the compliments mate.







The Vaio I use mainly for surfin', photoshop work, and when I get time I have a bash on an Edirol PCR-300 and Fruity Loops Studio XL.


I did try it connected via HDMI at 720p and 1080i, but for some reason the text wasn't as crisp as when using VGA, so I now just use that. I think the reason being, that the Sony panel's native res. is 1366x768 which is what the Vaio outputs over VGA. When using HDMI, it's ouputting at a res of 1280x720, so the screen has to upscale slightly to fit it's native res resulting in a poorer image. I have to say though, over VGA I'm well impressed !!


I've never done any PC gaming in my life, so don't know how games would run on it, and I'm still yet to watch a BD on it - laziness I know ! When I get some time, I _will_ see what it looks like outputting 1080p on the 60" Kuro in the front room. (though I'm still over-cautious with screen retention issues lol)


Cheers again.


----------



## oktoberrust11

Yea that makes sense about HDMI vs. VGA. My 360 via VGA looks superb as well. Yea you definitely need to hook it up to your 60" for BD....and maybe purchase Gears of War or something and give it a shot!


----------



## btf1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14659422
> 
> 
> When I get some time, I _will_ see what it looks like outputting 1080p on the 60" Kuro in the front room. (though I'm still over-cautious with screen retention issues lol)



I wouldn't worry about it. We game on a kuro all the time and have never had any image retention issues.










You spent big bucks on the kuro, enjoy it to your hearts content!!


----------



## dool

Beautiful home and setup, I really like the color in the bedroom.


----------



## dool

Did you remodel the house, or was it new. It would be great to see before pictures if it was remodeled. Its amazing to see a house change with some good taste.


----------



## Djoel

I can't help, but think of the Apollo Moon Landing when looking at these pictures...







I kidd I kidd...


Beautiful none the less











DJoel


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oktoberrust11* /forum/post/14660769
> 
> 
> and maybe purchase Gears of War or something and give it a shot!



You know what ? I've never played a pc or Xbox game in my life lol ! *must bite the bullet one day*










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/14662332
> 
> 
> 
> You spent big bucks on the kuro, enjoy it to your hearts content!!



Yea you're right btf . £5k for a black mirror was a bit of a waste lol.







I seem to do all my gaming on the X3500 these days, and save the Kuro for movies, though it doesn't get used as much as it should.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dool* /forum/post/14693878
> 
> 
> Did you remodel the house, or was it new. It would be great to see before pictures if it was remodeled. Its amazing to see a house change with some good taste.



Cheers dool. It used to be offices ! Then some developers bought it, did it up on a budget, and we bought it off them. We've changed everything throughout, except the bathroom which has only had a new floor.I've got some pics somewhere of what it was like just after moving in that I'll dig out for ye.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/14699826
> 
> 
> I can't help, but think of the Apollo Moon Landing when looking at these pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kidd I kidd...
> 
> 
> Beautiful none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



Cheers Joel lol. Funny, there seems to be some shadows in the place that don't seem uniform ? Almost like there's more than one light source, when everyone knows that the only light source should be from the sun, right ?!







*conspiracy theorists unite* !


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14711858
> 
> 
> Cheers Joel lol. Funny, there seems to be some shadows in the place that don't seem uniform ? Almost like there's more than one light source, when everyone knows that the only light source should be from the sun, right ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *conspiracy theorists unite* !




Ha..ha glad you see what see











Djoel


----------



## HD4You

very nice place. I have the same bed frame but dark black/brown.. Must be IKEA Malm bed


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD4You* /forum/post/14728033
> 
> 
> very nice place. I have the same bed frame but dark black/brown.. Must be IKEA Malm bed



Cheers matey







- as are the chests in the bedroom also ! I love the bed, though the size is Scandinavian and not UK standard so we had to have a mattress custom made.







(a few inches larger than a King-Size)


We've got this mattress on it now and it's made a hell of a difference:

http://www.yorkshirebedsonline.com/p...roducts_id=551 


No more lumps and indentations !


----------



## DaGamePimp

I would feel like I was living in some hi-tech Lab clean room , not comfy enough for me







. However I love contemporary design and the style here is just incredible , very impressive , well done !


- Jason


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/14742039
> 
> 
> I would feel like I was living in some hi-tech Lab clean room , not comfy enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However I love contemporary design and the style here is just incredible , very impressive , well done !
> 
> 
> - Jason



Lol Cheers DGP.







Yea it's not to everyone's taste, and it's ended up as a case of style over comfort ! However, the atmosphere does change quite nicely though once the fire's on and the lights are dim. *feels all christmasy*


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14731849
> 
> 
> Cheers matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - as are the chests in the bedroom also ! I love the bed, though the size is Scandinavian and not UK standard so we had to have a mattress custom made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a few inches larger than a King-Size)
> 
> 
> We've got this mattress on it now and it's made a hell of a difference:
> 
> http://www.yorkshirebedsonline.com/p...roducts_id=551
> 
> 
> No more lumps and indentations !





IKEA







You're kidding







my GF called it, and I told her, are you insane not everything that looks so sleek is Scandinavian, it's probably Italiano ultra expensive stuff !Boy was I wrong







Now hopefully she don't remember and show me a picture of her Ikea catalog











DJoel


----------



## Jooce

What are you using for light behind your Yamaha bedroom receiver? Looks great!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/14744461
> 
> 
> IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my GF called it, and I told her, are you insane not everything that looks so sleek is Scandinavian, it's probably Italiano ultra expensive stuff !Boy was I wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hopefully she don't remember and show me a picture of her Ikea catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



Lol - yep good old Ikea ! We used to have a load of Ikea furniture in the lounge too, but we decided to make that an Ikea-free zone, so that's where the Italian stuff comes in lol. Some stuff from Ikea is cheap n' nasty, other bits can be solid and well made. Thankfully, through trial and error, we've managed to find the good from the bad.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jooce* /forum/post/14746133
> 
> 
> What are you using for light behind your Yamaha bedroom receiver? Looks great!



Hi again Jooce.







Now Joel will love this - they're Dioder LED's from.....IKEA !! pmsl You can get them in strips, but we used the single circular version behind the 3 bits of kit.


Hope this helps !


----------



## btf1980

Ikea? Get out!! That stuff looks very Roche Bobois.


I myself like mid-century modern stuff. Mies Van Der Rohe, Noguchi, Nelson, Arne Jacobson, Eames. Too bad it's so damn expensive. I do have a nelson bench though.


----------



## CETA1

WOW!!!! I never come into this section and thought I would pop in.


You have no idea how much I love your space. I love ultra modern and your dwelling would be my dream space. Maybe just needs a saltwater tank with some Lion Fish!


I would love your space as is (but with my speakers







) in San Francisco overlooking the City.







I have been looking for something similar in the City and a space like this would be $2million.







I just keep looking until the right space comes along.


Incredible...


Rick


----------



## BRAISKI

I hope when I buy my own house I will have a very nice room for my hometheater setup


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/14752363
> 
> 
> Ikea? Get out!! That stuff looks very Roche Bobois.
> 
> 
> I myself like mid-century modern stuff. Mies Van Der Rohe, Noguchi, Nelson, Arne Jacobson, Eames. Too bad it's so damn expensive. I do have a nelson bench though.



btf - I had to google every one of those names you posted pmsl. Some beautiful stuff from those peeps though blimey. Cheers for the names, as that's more places to look at !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CETA1* /forum/post/14753961
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! I never come into this section and thought I would pop in.
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much I love your space. I love ultra modern and your dwelling would be my dream space. Maybe just needs a saltwater tank with some Lion Fish!
> 
> 
> I would love your space as is (but with my speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in San Francisco overlooking the City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for something similar in the City and a space like this would be $2million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just keep looking until the right space comes along.
> 
> 
> Incredible...
> 
> 
> Rick



Rick, cheers for the kind words mate. I wish I could get that price for the appartment over here lol - It'd be sold like a shot ! Frisco is somewhere I'm hoping to visit over the next couple of years, so I'll have to have a butchers and see what the prices are like. Probably way out of my league.










p.s where would I put the aquarium ?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAISKI* /forum/post/14755473
> 
> 
> I hope when I buy my own house I will have a very nice room for my hometheater setup



I'm sure you will, and it'll look cracking Braiski.


----------



## Pinstripe

You officially have the most modern house I have ever seen, _actually_ being lived in. Awesome!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pinstripe* /forum/post/14804892
> 
> 
> You officially have the most modern house I have ever seen, _actually_ being lived in. Awesome!



LOL Cheers Pinstripe ! Though some peeps _still_ don't believe I live there ?!







*must make more mess*


----------



## Gujustud

Wow, nice and clean setup. Love it! I would love to see how clean your wiring is (any chance of a shot of that?) It looks like you've almost got none in your bedroom.


Also what are those white panels in the living room on the walls?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gujustud* /forum/post/14836164
> 
> 
> Wow, nice and clean setup. Love it! I would love to see how clean your wiring is (any chance of a shot of that?) It looks like you've almost got none in your bedroom.
> 
> 
> Also what are those white panels in the living room on the walls?



Hi Guju and thanks for the comp mate. ! All the cables in the bedroom are in the stud walls, and exit via HDMI faceplates, and speaker faceplates which are behind the chest of drawers. The PSU's and the switch for the LED's behind the kit are all in the bottom drawer of the chest so I can access them easy if need be. So there'd be nothing to take a pic of I'm afraid lol !


Re the wall panels, they're made from good old 18mm MDF. I gave the measurements to a local timber merchant and asked for x amount, which he then machine cut exactly. Once they were delivered, my partner and I paint rollered them to give them a good finish (rather than having brush marks), and put them up using strong adhesive using wooden batons as spacers.


I got a new wide angle lens to try and get a better shot of the PC Room, and even though it's only slightly relevant to Home Cinema, a pic of me new handycam as I'm quite chuffed with it really lol !!



















She sits with the Vaio VGX-TP2S/B, NWA-1000, and the NWZ-A829 players.











In the PC Room with the Sony 40S2030 as monitor, Dinovo Edge, me trusty Technics kit and Mission 73's :











Which was taken using my new Sigma 10-20mm HSM:











Cheers for looking !


----------



## Gujustud

Very cool! Thanks for the info. I thought it was MDF (thats what a lot of ppl use). Btw, with the wider shots I noticed the Ikea furniture used for the stereo equipment (I've installed those shelves before!). Just a FYI those small clamps that are on the pipes. You can get them without the one hole/mount on the outside, so that you can have a cleaner setup.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Really ? Next time I'm in an Ikea I'll have to pick some up. Cheers for that ! It was joined on to some more Stolmen stuff that we got rid of, but now that we don't need those clips then those ones you suggested sound perfick !


Cheers chief !


----------



## mcrice

Hey Force, like everyone else...LOVE the place, looks gorgeous. Showed my GF and she's now begging me to ask you where you got that shag white carpet from (if you dont mind me asking).


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcrice* /forum/post/14853407
> 
> 
> Hey Force, like everyone else...LOVE the place, looks gorgeous. Showed my GF and she's now begging me to ask you where you got that shag white carpet from (if you dont mind me asking).



Not at all mcrice, and cheers for the compliment mate !










This one's for the GF lol:

http://www.therugseller.co.uk/sparkl.../p-31-41-201-3 


(It's the 160x230 cm one).


----------



## Kenti

Wow, your setup(s) are really astounding! Like the clean style










You do know how to work that camera as well, fantastic pics. Are you a pro photographer or something?


----------



## mrbiggl3s

That has got to be the most ridiculous set-up I've seen. I'm pretty sure I would become a shut-in with a house like that.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

The Force,


Absolutely stunning pictures and rooms, kudos!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenti* /forum/post/14953258
> 
> 
> Wow, your setup(s) are really astounding! Like the clean style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know how to work that camera as well, fantastic pics. Are you a pro photographer or something?



Cheers for the kind words Kenti.







. I wish I was a pro-photographer lol ! I'm never happy with my pics to be honest, but you know what they say - practice makes perfect !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/14955696
> 
> 
> The Force,
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning pictures and rooms, kudos!



Cheers for that Aaron, and likewise mate !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrbiggl3s* /forum/post/14954846
> 
> 
> That has got to be the most ridiculous set-up I've seen. I'm pretty sure I would become a shut-in with a house like that.



Lol cheers mrbiggles. I am a bit of a hermit, and I don't mind admitting it either !







I used to spend whole afternoons sitting in a pub, but these days I'd much rather just chill here playing the PS3 or watching a flick with a nice bevvy. I'm getting old I tell ye ! *grabs pipe n' slippers*


Cheers all !


----------



## exotikcamaro

First of all, like everyone else, I have to say that your place is amazing!!! One question I haven't seen asked though is what kind of chair do you have in your pc room?


----------



## bachusTheOld

Beautiful architecture and interior design!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for that Bachus and Exotik !







The chair is a lounger, and you can get it from here matey:

http://dwell.co.uk/102889


----------



## THE_FORCE

Only a quickie ! Now that the 3800BD has been released in the UK, I managed to snag one on release. The Kuro has never seen images this good from a source, and I'm thoroughly chuffed with it.


----------



## ddgtr

I am glad you posted in my thread: I clicked on your sig and man was I in for a surprise!


You have awesome equipment as well as amazing taste in furniture and home decoration. Did you have help designing it?


I would love to live in that house!!!


Congratulations and enjoy, you've done a terrific job!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi dd and thanks for that mate ! No, all my own design work I'm afraid - but also because of that, you never know how it looks to other peeps ??







What I see as ok looking, might look cack to everyone else lol !










I should have a new addition within the next month as regards to speakers. The Kef Reference 205/2's are looking like a winner at the mo.










Cheers chief.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Force!


First off, thank you for the correction over in my thread. I apologize for the oversight or the lack of sight!







And I also want to thank you for your kind words and acknowledgement. I do have an affinity for the hobby. This is my favorite section in the forum because, I feel that this thread represents the accomplishment and celebration of hometheater/2 channel ownership.

None of the negative dialogue that goes on in the other threads.

Just, praise, kudos, ideas and helpful suggestions to improve or refine one's set up.


Now, about the Kef 205/2's! Wow! Not bad, Not bad at all! (that's an understatement). Are you just getting the two towers or are you planning on acquiring the whole surround package?! And if so, is the wood finish the only choice or is a piano black-like finish available? It's obvious that, coordination is paramount in your dwelling!










Regards.


----------



## aerick79

Dude!! For once in my life I am speechless. That place is so perfect. I think I want to move to the UK.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## croseiv

Wow!


----------



## hollywierd












Absolutely beautiful. You have assembled a dream living experience and environment! Nearly perfect utilization of a small space. If there were a few vintage mid-century modern furnishings about; I would have found my ultimate interior. Bravo on many levels!!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for the nice compliments aerick,croseiv and Holly - very kind of ye.  



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15407769
> 
> 
> This is my favorite section in the forum because, I feel that this thread represents the accomplishment and celebration of hometheater/2 channel ownership.
> 
> None of the negative dialogue that goes on in the other threads.
> 
> Just, praise, kudos, ideas and helpful suggestions to improve or refine one's set up.



Hi ld. ! I couldn't agree more mate. None of the arguments - it's alot nicer in here.  



> Quote:
> Now, about the Kef 205/2's! Wow! Not bad, Not bad at all! (that's an understatement). Are you just getting the two towers or are you planning on acquiring the whole surround package?! And if so, is the wood finish the only choice or is a piano black-like finish available? It's obvious that, coordination is paramount in your dwelling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Lol I'm not a wood finish type of bloke as you might have guessed (!), so it will be either the Piano or Satin Black. I'm looking at the 205/2's, 202/2C, then 4 XQ20's as sides/rears. I'm in the middle of arranging a demo here in the coming month which is exciting ! I have a feeling I might have to go down the Nad M25 route for powering them if I can find one in the UK ! Have to wait and see on that.


Then the final part is that Carl from JL Audio has given me the details of a dealer who can export 2 Fathom f112's over here, so that should take care of the sub 100hz region.










My current speakers are a weak link, but I'll be sad to see them go still.  


Have a great new year mate, and to everyone else too.


----------



## ddgtr

The Kef 205/2 are fantastic speakers and together with the Fathoms it's going to be a hard to beat setup. I know you're going to floor everyone coming to your demo, so do us a favor and snap some spy photos of their faces when you fire that baby up!! That is, only if the prime minister's not going to be present also...


----------



## rexb610

This has to be one of my favorite threads, i've already subscribed to it. Thanks for sharing pics of your awesome set-up and nicely taken photos too.


----------



## THE_FORCE

ddgtr cheers mate.







though I think I may have given the wrong impression in my post lol ! I'm after a demo of the speakers at an independent AV shop pre-purchase, not in my own home lol. (Sounds like a plan though ?). I'm interested in auditioning the Wilson Benesch Discoveries also, though I have a feeling the Kef's might be a bit kinder to poorly recorded material ?










p.s if the Prime Minister ever set foot in here, there'd have to be a damn good reason !











Rex - cheers for the kind words matey.







Thanks for reading too .


I've done a photostream which includes various pics that you can see here, as well as from a link on the first page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3296005...76106283/show/ 


It includes something I got for my Birthday on Jan 1st, which I'm utterly thrilled with tbh. It's a shame there's nowhere in the UK that do something like Colorwarepc in the US -


Being a bit of a PS3 gamer, I've been after these badboys for ages:


A DS3 in Crush to match the sofa's:











And a DS3 in Prowler to match the Bedroom Walls:











They've got a very impressive finish to them - almost like glass !


Cheers all .


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello FORCE!


Ok, you have taken the concept of color CO-ORDINATION to epic levels!







You have the concept on LOCKDOWN!









You see, as quiet as it's kept, I noticed the orange/white MP3 docking station in the initial photos. I thought, "that's unique. It matches the couch colour scheme. Not bad!" But now, you have really raised the bar and found PS3 controllers that not only match the living room decor colours but also the bedroom colours. I just hope that you do not inadvertently leave the "Crush" controller on couch and a guest fails to notice it due to the stealth-like colour and accidently sits on it!









Bravo FORCE. Just when I think you've maxed out, you go vertical.... again, taking it to another level!


Regards.


----------



## Brian Boe

Awsome setup. I am astounded by your photograghy. Please tell what kind of photography equipment you use and maybe a few pointers.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15466469
> 
> 
> Hello FORCE!
> 
> 
> Ok, you have taken the concept of color CO-ORDINATION to epic levels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the concept on LOCKDOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



ld, once again you're too kind mate, but also made me crack right up lol. I actually did laugh out loud when I read that. Cheers chieftain.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Boe* /forum/post/15480307
> 
> 
> Awsome setup. I am astounded by your photograghy. Please tell what kind of photography equipment you use and maybe a few pointers.



Many thanks Brian.







I'm never happy with my pics still tbh lol. A sucker for perfection I think !


I use a Nikon D40X, which is still really an entry level DSLR, with a Sigma 10-20mm HSM lens for wide shots, or the classic Nikkor 50mm prime for close ups. I _always_ use a tripod (got a wicked Manfrotto one with ball head for xmas !)- this helps immensely, and if I ever need to use an external flash, I bounce it off the ceiling. I also always use the camera's timer to lessen the risk of camera shake when the shutter releases.


I think the real trick is to make sure the subject is well lit, and if it isn't , and you need to use longer exposure times to let more light in, then get yourself a tripod, or something similarly sturdy.


Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Brian Boe

Many thanks Brian.







I'm never happy with my pics still tbh lol. A sucker for perfection I think !


I use a Nikon D40X, which is still really an entry level DSLR, with a Sigma 10-20mm HSM lens for wide shots, or the classic Nikkor 50mm prime for close ups. I _always_ use a tripod (got a wicked Manfrotto one with ball head for xmas !)- this helps immensely, and if I ever need to use an external flash, I bounce it off the ceiling. I also always use the camera's timer to lessen the risk of camera shake when the shutter releases.


I think the real trick is to make sure the subject is well lit, and if it isn't , and you need to use longer exposure times to let more light in, then get yourself a tripod, or something similarly sturdy.


Hope this helps mate.[/quote]


Force,

Thanks for the reply. I will have to get out the old tripod and give that a try. Also, I am currently using a Kodak Z812 IS 8.1 MP camera. Will upgrading to an SLR be a significant difference?


Thanks for your help.


Here my setup. Its not very modern like yours, more traditional to go with the rest of the house!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Boe* /forum/post/15484705
> 
> 
> Will upgrading to an SLR be a significant difference?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



It depends on the camera Brian, but generally you're able to do alot more with a DSLR, and the camera itself can do more to help you get better pics. Even on automatic setting you should be able to get some decent stuff, but the real fun lies in using the Manual, Aperture Priority and Shutter Priority settings.


The main advantage, is being able to use different lenses for different jobs, as the glass you use will ultimately be a determining factor on the end result.


There's a whole load to learn (do you ever stop learning ?!), but it's so enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## Brian Boe

Force,


Here is the camera I am currently using. I know very little about cameras but I want to start learning more. Do you think this camera will produce pictures close to the quality of your shots?

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQueri...pq-locale=en_U 


p.s. I am still learning all the little posting tricks on these forums so bear with me!


----------



## BamaDave

I truly love your AV minded contemporary design! I just read your thread and I'm very impressed. If I could ever talk my wife into building I would defiantly utilize many of the concepts you have brought to light.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Boe* /forum/post/15497197
> 
> 
> Force,
> 
> 
> Here is the camera I am currently using. I know very little about cameras but I want to start learning more. Do you think this camera will produce pictures close to the quality of your shots?
> 
> http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQueri...pq-locale=en_U
> 
> 
> p.s. I am still learning all the little posting tricks on these forums so bear with me!



Hi again Brian.







You should be able to get some pretty nifty shots with that camera ? I see it records only in JPEG format, so if you do any editing or post processing in a program such as photoshop, remember to save in TIFF format (this will be uncompressed). Then when you're ready to upload to an image host such as imageshack etc., then you can save in JPEG format.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamaDave* /forum/post/15509919
> 
> 
> I truly love your AV minded contemporary design! I just read your thread and I'm very impressed. If I could ever talk my wife into building I would defiantly utilize many of the concepts you have brought to light.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



And thanks for the nice comps Dave.







Maybe you could bribe the wife somehow lol ??


p.s just ordered the 2 F112 fathoms, so they should be with me in about a weeks time. Can't wait !


----------



## kaje

wow







wow







wow







wow







wow


Can I move in? Pretty pleasssssssse?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaje* /forum/post/15524448
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> Can I move in? Pretty pleasssssssse?




There is a long waiting list kaje, looong waiting list...


----------



## evalese

Thanks for the comments. I almost didn't post because this thread is one of the first I looked at. It looks like it should be in a magazine. Very inspiring. I love your sense of style and your equipment placement. Multiple rooms of sick hardware. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Video Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14114690
> 
> 
> Hi all. Thought I'd post some pics of my setups to date. Compared to alot of the mindblowing setups on here it's simply average, but like everyone else, it's a constant work in progress !



Damn you got me beat!!!


http://rickdaggerspanasonic.shutterfly.com/


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaje* /forum/post/15524448
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> Can I move in? Pretty pleasssssssse?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15524467
> 
> 
> There is a long waiting list kaje, looong waiting list...



Lol you guys.







No more room at the inn ! Cheers fellas.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evalese* /forum/post/15527038
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments. .



You're welcome mate - and justifiably so.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Video Master* /forum/post/15540374
> 
> 
> Damn you got me beat!!!



In a nice way I hope ?

















Just a couple of pics of the new twins before I get down n' dirty with 'em :





























And Mogami cable with custom Vampire locking interconnects:











Well impressed with their looks, and the gloss is finished very nicely on them. Gonna tear the roof off the mutha ' !


Chow Mein !


----------



## EVizzle

Stunningly perfect Force! Absolutely perfect. How about some shots with 2001 on the screen


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Force!


Ok, you finally received the Fathoms! Now where are you going to position the behemoths?! BTW, they are very impressive looking. (Understatement of the year!)

I have three movies for you to demo after you set up the subs: Live Free, Die Hard; Ironman and Transformers.







Let's see how long it takes the Bobbies to show up at the front door!?!










Regards!


----------



## mconley1015

Wow, I am impressed. This is one reason why I have always hesitated to put my system up for display here! I just start to feel good and BAM, I gotta see this. LOL


This is really nice,a bit sterile for me but impressive nonetheless. Its the kind of place where I can see Mr and Mrs The_Force come in and "Hal" the electronic butler asks if they are "having their usual cabernet for the lady and scotch up for the gentleman this evening?" Upon which The_Force requests Hal to "continue that James Taylor cd we were listening to the night before and oh hal, start that on the third track please!"


While on the subject of acoustic treatments in another discussion are those panels acoustic treatment panels?


I really like the pc room. I installed linux on my ps3 to have a linux system with a beautiful 1080p internet on my 52" dlp so I can appreciate what you did there. The equipment is very impressive. Good job on a very extraordinary system.


----------



## creemail

Man o man! This is too, too impressive. Love the contemporary look. Very well done. How much did this cost you?


Chris


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVizzle* /forum/post/15613881
> 
> 
> Stunningly perfect Force! Absolutely perfect. How about some shots with 2001 on the screen



Evizzle you're very kind mate, cheers.







I've just ordered 2001 now so will due that in due course !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15616442
> 
> 
> Hello Force!
> 
> 
> Ok, you finally received the Fathoms! Now where are you going to position the behemoths?! BTW, they are very impressive looking. (Understatement of the year!)
> 
> I have three movies for you to demo after you set up the subs: Live Free, Die Hard; Ironman and Transformers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how long it takes the Bobbies to show up at the front door!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!



Yo ld - those pesky bobbies !







Cheers mate. Luckily I've got those 3 flicks on BD so will have an ikkle play this weekend and check em out .







I've got 'em at the front of the room on opposites:











The first night, I was a bit underwhelmed with them tbh - then I spent some time the day after altering crossovers,E.L.F and most importantly gain on the AVR and now I'm pretty chuffed with the result. I think it was a case of not being used to 'clean' bass - and they do like to be cranked up. At lower volumes they merely tickle, but are best served steaming hot at slightly higher levels lol ! Very chuffed overall mate.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15617093
> 
> 
> 
> While on the subject of acoustic treatments in another discussion are those panels acoustic treatment panels?
> 
> .



mconley cheers mate - and the 'Hal' scenario made me chuckle out loud lol







The panels were meant first and foremost as a cosmetic addition. Whether they help or hinder the acoustics in any way I'm not sure ? I suspect even though they're solid, they might help dispersion just a tad ?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creemail* /forum/post/15619610
> 
> 
> Man o man! This is too, too impressive. Love the contemporary look. Very well done. How much did this cost you?
> 
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris, and cheers for the nice comp mate.







Though do you mean electronics, or decor, or the whole shebang ? I shudder at the thought - as me pockets are now nearly empty lol !


All the best

Jon


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15662779
> 
> 
> 
> The first night, I was a bit underwhelmed with them tbh - then I spent some time the day after altering crossovers,E.L.F and most importantly gain on the AVR and now I'm pretty chuffed with the result. I think it was a case of not being used to 'clean' bass - and they do like to be cranked up. At lower volumes they merely tickle, but are best served steaming hot at slightly higher levels lol ! Very chuffed overall mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Jon



That is soooo true! In some cases I find myself getting used to a piece of equipment and when I upgrade it I find myself being a little disappointed only to realize that - after listening to it for a while - I couldn't go back to the old one... It's funny how this whole thing works...










This is not always true though as some additions will blow you away the first time you insert them into the system.










The JLs are excellent subs and they look great in their new home!!! Congrats!


----------



## Terry Mac

WOOF WOOF thats some system and house,think I have seen it before..............guess who. lol lol lol


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15616442
> 
> 
> Hello Force!
> 
> 
> Ok, you finally received the Fathoms! Now where are you going to position the behemoths?! BTW, they are very impressive looking. (Understatement of the year!)
> 
> I have three movies for you to demo after you set up the subs: Live Free, Die Hard; Ironman and Transformers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how long it takes the Bobbies to show up at the front door!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!



You left out "Master and Commander", "The Dark Knight", and "The Incredible Hulk"!


----------



## Fanaticalism

The Force,


Have you considered having one "nearfield", and one "farfield"?


Did you try running the first sub, and see where the nulls were? This would help in the positioning of the second sub, as I see you have multiple seating locations. Also, since you said you have them at "opposites", I assume that would mean that one is hidden by the black lacquered cabinet that you is shown in the pic.


----------



## ohyeah32

The Force,


Without a doubt one of the most amazing looking systems I've seen yet. I absolutely LOVE the modern contemporary look. Your HT is so clean and organized that it looks like pages from an AV magazine photo shoot. I have never seen a system (or room for that matter) so dust free. Do you have a special room air filtration system?


Also the pics of your room and gear is the best I have seen! Talk about photos you can almost reach out and touch! Were all the pics taken by a professional photographer? I have a DSLR but I'm still a newbie at using it, and at some point would love to have my photos come out as good and as detailed as yours.



Seth


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15663599
> 
> 
> 
> The JLs are excellent subs and they look great in their new home!!! Congrats!



Cheers dd. The more time I spend with them, the more I like them. (though I have been given slightly angry looks by the other arf when I crank them lol).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terry Mac* /forum/post/15672399
> 
> guess who. lol lol lol



Look out ! It's the Nikon Kid !!!







Cheers Tez, erm still waiting on these new pics of your Naim gear mate ?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15677688
> 
> 
> The Force,
> 
> 
> Have you considered having one "nearfield", and one "farfield"?
> 
> 
> Did you try running the first sub, and see where the nulls were? This would help in the positioning of the second sub, as I see you have multiple seating locations. Also, since you said you have them at "opposites", I assume that would mean that one is hidden by the black lacquered cabinet that you is shown in the pic.



Hi fanatical. If you look at the pic a few posts above, when you say the black laquered cabinet, if it's what I think you mean on the right hand side, then that is the sub !! Because I used a wide angle lens, the right hand sub looks alot larger and at a weird position in relation to the LH sub ! I positioned them near enough by what JL Audio themselves recommend - at the front of the room, and at the same distances from both L and R main speakers. My seating/lying (!) position is near on bang in the middle of the two, but still experimenting - just not enough spare time at the mo !











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15691456
> 
> 
> Do you have a special room air filtration system?



Sadly no Seth, only a pair of lovely girl's in the form of Merry Maids that come round once a week to clean up all our mess lol










> Quote:
> I have a DSLR but I'm still a newbie at using it, and at some point would love to have my photos come out as good and as detailed as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Seth thanks ever so for the kind words mate - means alot.







Personally I love your pics ! You've got a lovely bright room there which helps _immensely_ I think. I'm never entirely happy with my pics tbh, but I will always say that my tripod is my best friend - without it I'd be lost,as my hands just shake far too much lol !


----------



## oktoberrust11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15714356
> 
> 
> Sadly no Seth, only a pair of lovely girl's in the form of Merry Maids that come round once a week to clean up all our mess lol



Jon, I think I speak for most of the board when I say that if you want to practice your shooting skills a lil more on them there gals, and allow us to critique, we'd be just fine with that.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oktoberrust11* /forum/post/15717713
> 
> 
> Jon, I think I speak for most of the board when I say that if you want to practice your shooting skills a lil more on them there gals, and allow us to critique, we'd be just fine with that.



PMSL -










Ere Matt, I'm not sure what my better half would say if I started taking pics of the girls (though I'm sure they'd love it lol !), but at least he would be safe in the knowledge that it would be completely wasted on me !







I've never actually watched them clean, but I think the idea of them dressed in french maid's outfits is completely out of the window lol. Think more along the lines of British sweaty butch women with muscles in their p1ss.










On a less serious note ! My new speakers should be with me on the 17th, and to say I'm excited is a tad understated. On the way, all in the tasty *Piano Black*:


Fronts: Kef Ref 205/2's


Centre: Kef Ref 204/2C (Massive







!)


Sides: Kef Ref 201/C's


Rears: Kef XQ10's


Got the stands for the 201/2's also, plus the front three will be wired with Chord Odyssey Bi-wire terminated with chord Banana's.


Like a little kid on speed at the moment lol










Cheers all !


----------



## oktoberrust11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15734746
> 
> 
> Think more along the lines of British sweaty butch women with muscles in their p1ss.


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...20the%20ground 


Wow, I just looked up those front Kef's you're getting; those things are beautiful. Piano black = glossy black? Should look sharp.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15714356
> 
> 
> 
> Seth thanks ever so for the kind words mate - means alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love your pics ! You've got a lovely bright room there which helps _immensely_ I think. I'm never entirely happy with my pics tbh, but I will always say that my tripod is my best friend - without it I'd be lost,as my hands just shake far too much lol !



Thanks







, I tried using the best lighting possible (natural light). My pics came out decent but not anywhere near as good as yours.







Like you I also use a tripod exclusively. And one day when I learn to master my DSLR I hope to take as good of pictures as you do.



Seth


----------



## vega07

oh my god.


how old are you and your partner? I won't be able to afford a place like that until I'm 70 years old... I'm 20 now.


you have great aesthetic. your place would be the ULTIMATE party lounge. I'm sure you host a lot of parties...right? a place like that is great to show off.


but like others have said, I don't think I would be able to live there. it reminds me too much of the UCLA Ronald Reagan Hospital where I work...too much of a sterile environment.


nonetheless, I absolute LOVE your home. congratulations!


----------



## curryman90

Beautiful... just simply beautiful


----------



## myselfdotcom

I told my wife about this ...she said it's not her style...i was like what....She got no style...


----------



## vega07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myselfdotcom* /forum/post/15809844
> 
> 
> I told my wife about this ...she said it's not her style...i was like what....She got no style...



lol, everyone's different.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15767540
> 
> 
> Like you I also use a tripod exclusively. And one day when I learn to master my DSLR I hope to take as good of pictures as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Seth cheers for the nice comps mate.







Photography's a great hobby I reckon !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curryman90* /forum/post/15806924
> 
> 
> Beautiful... just simply beautiful



Cheers for that curryman.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myselfdotcom* /forum/post/15809844
> 
> 
> I told my wife about this ...she said it's not her style...i was like what....She got no style...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vega07* /forum/post/15810539
> 
> 
> lol, everyone's different.



lol Very true - it's not gonna be to everyone's taste I agree. It's probably some peeps idea of their worst nightmare !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vega07* /forum/post/15806797
> 
> 
> oh my god.
> 
> 
> how old are you and your partner? I won't be able to afford a place like that until I'm 70 years old... I'm 20 now.



Lol well I'm 35, and my partner is a tad older. But this gaf is probably worth _alot_ less than you think, especially in this climate ! It's only a 2 bed top floor flat/appartment after all, and no garden. I doubt we'll see a decent return for the amount we've spent on the place. C'est la vie lol !











> Quote:
> you have great aesthetic. your place would be the ULTIMATE party lounge. I'm sure you host a lot of parties...right? a place like that is great to show off.
> 
> 
> but like others have said, I don't think I would be able to live there. it reminds me too much of the UCLA Ronald Reagan Hospital where I work...too much of a sterile environment.
> 
> 
> nonetheless, I absolute LOVE your home. congratulations!



Cheers for the kind words Vega mate.







Parties ? Hell no lol ! I'm a bit of an unsociable git really, and an extremely private person, as is my partner, so apart from family gatherings then it's just us...albeit with drinks in hand and the tunes cranked right up !


About the sterile bit - I completely agree, but for some strange reason, it's the way I like it, and believe me this is seriously toned down for what I would really like to create.


If we do strike lucky, and find a decent property (for a decent price !) as our next port of call then I'd like to have all steel walls in the living area. I've got an idea for a PC/Mediasuite room that would look a bit like this:












And if I was allowed to, I'd have the entrance hall to a Home Cinema looking like this:











How's that for clinical ?!!










All the best

Jon.


----------



## vega07

LOL! Jon, you should really check out the UCLA RR hospital. looks exactly like those X-men pics. I bet you'd love it. it is designed by i.m. pei and really maximizes natural light.


I DON'T believe you when you say it costs a lot less than everyone thinks. all those expensive gadgets you have is completely out of the budget for most people. I'm pretty sure the lot must have cost a lot too. there's no need to be humble Jon...you and your girlfriend/wife must have worked really hard to be able to own a home like that. so be proud of it!


and I REALLY think it's a SHAME you don't host parties. this home is just begging to be shown off.


how long have you had the place? unless you've been living there since B.C. years...then I don't see why you would want to move out of that place!


can I see the restroom btw? just curious to see how sterile it is...










and you should make room for a beautiful black steinway grand piano.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vega07* /forum/post/15815177
> 
> 
> 
> can I see the restroom btw? just curious to see how sterile it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you should make room for a beautiful black steinway grand piano.



LOL







The bathroom is a bit lame, and small I'm afraid matey. It's ok - but that's about it ! We're having a new suite put in next week, but it will still have the same mis-matched wall and floor tiles.







We were going to have it completely re-done, but considering that we want to eventually move, we just wouldn't recompense ourselves with the required outlay, so a simple new suite will have to do ! I might put some pics up of it...just before we leave !











As for how long we've been here - it's about 3 years now. God where does the time go !


I wish there was room for a Steinway - I LOVE PIANO'S IN GAF'S ! I can dream....


There will be room however for the Rotel 1575 & 1562 7 Channel power amp combo that should be with me next week to power the Kef's. They look pretty lush, and appear extremely crazy value for money ! I couldn't get hold of a NAD M25, but this appears a great alternative.










(they're stackable, lighter and run _alot_ cooler too !)


Cheers all.


----------



## Fanaticalism

But you just purchased an AVP1. Why the change?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15881380
> 
> 
> But you just purchased an AVP1. Why the change?



Lol I WISH !! I can't stretch to an AVP-A1HD just yet ! Maybe you're thinking of someone else fanaticalism ? I'm still using my 4308 as a processor for the time being, but I've decided to add the Rotel Power Amps for some more juice. Are you thinking of the Rotel 1570 processor by any chance ?


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15882641
> 
> 
> Lol I WISH !! I can't stretch to an AVP-A1HD just yet ! Maybe you're thinking of someone else fanaticalism ? I'm still using my 4308 as a processor for the time being, but I've decided to add the Rotel Power Amps for some more juice. Are you thinking of the Rotel 1570 processor by any chance ?



AAAAAAHHH! Yeah, my confusion, lol sorry.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Well my babies are all here and setup:









*Kef Ref's 205/2's in Piano Black with the new Rotel 1575 & 1562 7 CH power amp combo -*









*The 204/2C centre:*










*The 201/2 Sides:*



















*posts !*



















*XQ10 Rears:*




















These are sounding DELICIOUS ! Gonna go home after work and shake my rump to the funk.


----------



## ldgibson76












O M G!


I'll comment later after I get up off the floor!










Regards!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15927108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O M G!
> 
> 
> I'll comment later after I get up off the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!



LOL










ld mate, Kef have really pulled it out of the bag with the Refs. I'll get some pics up of the 205 cabinets later - they look just as good side-on !


----------



## rexb610

are you giving away your older speakers? let me know!










just flat out 'WOW'!!


post more pics please! by the way you got me hooked up with your photography and snatched up the D90 a month ago.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15926704
> 
> 
> Well my babies are all here and setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sounding DELICIOUS ! Gonna go home after work and shake my rump to the funk.



And I thought it was already one amazing setup, and now you go and top that! All I can say is WOW!!!!


Beautiful and gorgeous are a couple of things that come to mind.










And I said it before, but everytime I see the pics you take I am totally blown away! Talk about reach and be there clarity. Very impressive!



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello FORCE.


Now that I have recovered from passing out when I first viewed the new Kef Reference Pkg.

Below, as you can see, I've attached images of your system before and after.

In my most humble opinion, it seems that you've traded the feng shui concept for all out performance. The former speaker array really blended with the decor concept. On the other hand, the Kef's are screaming, "Kef Ref is in the house!, and nothing else matters!"







As they should! The increase in performance, without question, makes up for the feng shui sacrifice. But let's not get it confused, the Kefs are beautiful! And the "Reference" image on the flat panel is just all out cool! Now that's presentation!



Before: The epitome of Feug Shui! This is the first time I noticed the "Denoneer" icon on the flat panel. Very clever.










After: _Kef's in the House on the Reference tip, y'all!_









That center channel is completely out of control!

Now, about how the components are arranged.









Is that the final setup? Why do I ask?

In positioning the Denon atop the Rotel amps, are you concerned about the lack of ventilation for the amps? Or are those slots on the front panels of the amps for ventilation?


Force, you've done good!


Regards


----------



## mconley1015

Ohhhhh! Wow! Am I really seeing tri-wired?

The British make some damn good speakers, I came very close to buying the Q series. Between the Qs, Axiom, and Klipsch i took the klipsch. They were the easiest to get my hands on as quickly as possible. If the Qs had been available locally who knows...The shop I was directed to had gone belly up a month before. Still love my RFs though.

What can you say bad about anything Rotel? Again, very nice looking and great sounding I am sure. Hats off to THE_FORCE!


----------



## Vico38

That is an insanely nice setup. I think my iQ9s are awesome but if I had those KEF references, I would probably never leave the house.


----------



## ddgtr

Like everyone else, I am literally drooling over those Kef fronts... Nice job!!!


----------



## eSunwear

Hello FORCE.


Can you post a picture back side off your system.

Interesting, where did you hide all your wires.


Thanks.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15928530
> 
> 
> are you giving away your older speakers? let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just flat out 'WOW'!!
> 
> 
> post more pics please! by the way you got me hooked up with your photography and snatched up the D90 a month ago.



Good choice in camera rex ! The D90 is a corker of a snapper .







The old speakers went to a good home from the dealers I got the Kef's from. Sad to see them go though, sentimentally speaking.







Enjoy your new camera !



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15931806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I said it before, but everytime I see the pics you take I am totally blown away! Talk about reach and be there clarity. Very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hey cheers Seth !







I feel a bit more confident with my pics now, and it seems the best results I get are when the room is at it's brightest from natural light ? The camera and lens just seem to prefer it - and I suppose with it all being white, it acts like one big light box I think ?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15936743
> 
> 
> Is that the final setup? Why do I ask?
> 
> In positioning the Denon atop the Rotel amps, are you concerned about the lack of ventilation for the amps? Or are those slots on the front panels of the amps for ventilation?
> 
> 
> Force, you've done good!
> 
> 
> Regards



Hi ld mate ! Yep you're right - before it was trying to be subtle, but now it's more an all out in your face system lookswise lol. It's sort of encroached on the room a bit more, but it's nice to go for a bit of a change now and then ! I'm still unsure about the stacking of the Denon ontop of the Rotels, but I'm getting more and more used to it. I just worry that using a rack won't look right unless I get a transparent acrylic one made up maybe ?


No worries with stacking on the Rotels though, as the Class D amps run cool, and are noted for this. If I had got the Nad M25 then this would've been a deffo no go area lol !


All the best mate.

Jon










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15937380
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh! Wow! Am I really seeing tri-wired?



Cheers my man ! Aye, all the Ref's are tri-wireable, including the centre. I've got the front 3 bi-wired, and the sides single wired. The other drivers are then linked via the supplied jumper cables which I suppose negates the need for multiple wiring configs anyway lol ?!







Oh well, it looks a bit nifty from the rear end (how shallow am I ?)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eSunwear* /forum/post/15949062
> 
> 
> Hello FORCE.
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture back side off your system.
> 
> Interesting, where did you hide all your wires.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Oh dear, you want to see my spaghetti junction ?







I'll try to get a pic up by Friday for you mate if that's ok ?


Cheers again all !


I'll leave ye with a couple more pics:


----------



## eSunwear

Oh dear, you want to see my spaghetti junction ?I'll try to get a pic up by Friday for you mate if that's ok ?


Yes, OK


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jon!


I must digress from my previous observation regarding the sacrificing of the feng shui concept. The new photos really give a different perspective and I have to tell ya, the room looks even better! Before, it's easy to conclude that style was primary. Nothing wrong with that mind you, being that your equipment was verification enough of the high performance. But now, you have the perfect balance. Not only does the arrangement look fab, but the new KEF's Refs/Rotel combo, really makes a statement. No one could even come close to the observation and quiry of "Yeah, it looks nice and all, but how does it sound?!"

Jon, you have remove all doubt! There's no question that the system sounds magnificent! You my friend, have taken it to awholenuthalevel, again!










I would love to see and hear a Peter Gabriel concert DVD in your room! It will probably sound better than actually being at the concert!


Congrats and enjoy!


Regards.


----------



## Hedge-Hog

Truly beautiful! Like a showhome from a magazine.


----------



## Fanaticalism

If you would like to post more pictures, I guess it wouldn't bother us TOO much.


----------



## boxterduke

wow, you call this average, you must be a very humble person or just screwing with us.


Great setup.


----------



## pal1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14341203
> 
> 
> PMSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - you know that film was based on me don't you ?



Very nice impressive setups i am seeing... wow... i am super impressed


----------



## pal1982

I am currently quoting out a system for Joss Stone in Paddington, UK gave me some ideas there... hmmmm good too see that thanks!







keep em going!


----------



## mconley1015

HEy THE_FORCE I wanted to go back and look at your setup again. Really unbelievable guy. The new pix are fabulous! What else can I say?


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/15975392
> 
> 
> wow, you call this average, you must be a very humble person or just screwing with us.
> 
> 
> Great setup.



Considering the KEFs suck, I would say he is being very humble.


Hey THE_FORCE... since your setup sucks, wanna trade?










Have you ever considered room treatments? It'd be interesting to see your creativity at work!


----------



## premiertrussman

Looks great! The lines are so clean! Everything is so bright as well.

I think if Heaven had a waiting room...i might look like that.


Kudos mate.


What are the "tiles" on the wall behind your equipment and the black ones near the kitchen made from? Are they just an aesthetic choice or do they function acoustically as well?


Gratz again on an incredible home.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15957976
> 
> 
> Jon, you have remove all doubt! There's no question that the system sounds magnificent! You my friend, have taken it to awholenuthalevel, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see and hear a Peter Gabriel concert DVD in your room! It will probably sound better than actually being at the concert!
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Ld as always you are just far too kind mate ! Cheers chief.







Hmmm Peter Gabriel. You know what, I only know a couple of his tunes - and one of them is Sledgehammer lol ! And there was me thinking you might have been an ex B-Boy ?!










I have been listening to alot of my Luther CD's again (who I rate as the finest male vocalist the world has ever seen







), and even his later stuff which is quite raw in comparison to his usual style, has an extra 'air' about it. Likewise, most of my funk and dance/breakbeat MP3's/FLAC's are sounding tight !


Take care mate.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/15975392
> 
> 
> wow, you call this average, you must be a very humble person or just screwing with us.
> 
> 
> Great setup.



Lol cheers boxter mate. Admittedly, I did call it average when I had my lowly Duo Acoustic speakers and no power amps. I hope my old speakers are doing ok as I had a sentimental bond to them, and I miss them !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pal1982* /forum/post/15983982
> 
> 
> I am currently quoting out a system for Joss Stone in Paddington, UK gave me some ideas there... hmmmm good too see that thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep em going!



Hey cheers for that pal ! Joss Stone eh ? You must have a good client list then !







She's done well for herself since her school years in Devon. I didn't live too many miles from her and she was a bit of a local hero - and deservedly so. Hope she enjoys her new system, and sure you'll do her proud.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/16021716
> 
> 
> HEy THE_FORCE I wanted to go back and look at your setup again. Really unbelievable guy. The new pix are fabulous! What else can I say?



mconley thanks my man ! Though I'll show you a pic in a minute that isn't so great lol.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16023682
> 
> 
> Considering the KEFs suck, I would say he is being very humble.
> 
> 
> Hey THE_FORCE... since your setup sucks, wanna trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered room treatments? It'd be interesting to see your creativity at work!



Do you mind if I pass on that trade ?







Only because I don't fancy having to re-wire a load more kit - my backs only just recovering ! I have considered acoustic treatments, but I think it might look a bit too overpowering considering that it is still a living room ? I thought about replacing the big wall canvas with some, but the canvas was something that I created a while back and don't want to get rid of it and have nowhere else to put it.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16025841
> 
> 
> 
> What are the "tiles" on the wall behind your equipment and the black ones near the kitchen made from? Are they just an aesthetic choice or do they function acoustically as well?
> 
> 
> Gratz again on an incredible home.



Hi there trussman, and thanks matey !







The wall panels are 18mm MDF that we had cut and then we painted and attached them. It was purely for aesthetic reasons, though they might be doing something acoustically with the small gaps in between ? I really couldn't say tbh.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hedge-Hog* /forum/post/15961528
> 
> 
> Truly beautiful! Like a showhome from a magazine.



Cheers for that Hedge-Hog mate.







Funnily enough, the kitchen that I designed was in a UK homestyle magazine in January. The Photographer that came round had a Nikon D700 and this lush Carl Zeiss Lens that he let me try out. It was heaven but totally gutting not being able to keep it!


And now as promised for eSunwear - my rear end *oooh er*. The ugly side of AV !










Not very pretty is it ?!


And I thought this would be a giggle - this is how it looked just after we moved in to the place:











Thanks again all for all the nice words.


----------



## premiertrussman

I have to say, THAT is a transformation! I can only aspire to do so well!


What a cool use for MDF. Its good for making speaker cabinets AND walls!


----------



## premiertrussman

Force


Again...amazing home. I have to ask...did you all the designing in the home yourself? How about the installations? contracted out or DIY? I dont mean to pry im just curious. Either way...the work done has had incredible attention to detailed paid. And the tile in the living room...is that marble...polished ceramic? Its so clean looking im just curious.


----------



## yourtoys7

WOW, this it the cleanest setup/ place I've seen in long time, wow. I really like the new Rotel gear, doesn't look all that good on their site, but had a chance to see them in person, Love it. Again, simply amazing A+++


----------



## hugo_2_9

nice home, nice setups


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for the nice comments yourtoys and Hugo !









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16033971
> 
> 
> Force
> 
> 
> Again...amazing home. I have to ask...did you all the designing in the home yourself? How about the installations? contracted out or DIY? I dont mean to pry im just curious. Either way...the work done has had incredible attention to detailed paid. And the tile in the living room...is that marble...polished ceramic? Its so clean looking im just curious.



Hi again matey ! I designed all the interior myself including the kitchen, but not being a tradesman and a poor DIY'er, had to get someone to lay the floor, a firm to remove the lounge radiators and install the flueless gas fire, and a kitchen company to install the kitchen. All the rest my partner and I did.


The floor is Italian polished porcelain (60 x 60). It's a lot harder wearing than I first imagined, and the only upset has been when I dropped a f%$k off great bottle of Brandy on it and cracked 2 tiles lol !







I was too pissed to realise till the day after hehe. Lucky we had a few tiles left over *wooops* !


----------



## MarkH

Looking fantastic FORCE especially those Rotels!


----------



## premiertrussman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/16052309
> 
> 
> Cheers for the nice comments yourtoys and Hugo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again matey ! I designed all the interior myself including the kitchen, but not being a tradesman and a poor DIY'er, had to get someone to lay the floor, a firm to remove the lounge radiators and install the flueless gas fire, and a kitchen company to install the kitchen. All the rest my partner and I did.
> 
> 
> The floor is Italian polished porcelain (60 x 60). It's a lot harder wearing than I first imagined, and the only upset has been when I dropped a f%$k off great bottle of Brandy on it and cracked 2 tiles lol !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too pissed to realise till the day after hehe. Lucky we had a few tiles left over *wooops* !



Ouch! that sucks! I had just finished a tile job in a reno i was doing and two days later while moving tools back out of the house i dropped a 5# sledge hammer and cracked a tile! so...i know the feeling!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello FORCE!


B-Boy huh?!







Yeah, back in the day, I was all about the hip-hop/rap/R&B! But I've always appreciated other genres. And now, my musical taste spans across many genres. I have an affinity for excellent arrangements, mesmerizing harmonies and melodies, great voices and creativity. Speaking of great voices

I concur with you when it comes to Luther Vandross. I you really recognize the voice as a musical instrument, he arguably is the greatest male vocalist or at least one of the greats. I was a fan back when he sang with a group called "Change". "Glow of Love" was their biggest hit before he went solo. I actually saw him when he performed at Wembley in March of 1989. Back then, I was was an employee for SmithKline Beecham. It was one of my most memorable experiences.


By the way, if you can get your hands on Elton John's "60, Live at Madison Square Garden" on bluray, when he performs "Bennie and The Jets", that alone is worth the price of admission!

http://www.amazon.com/Elton-John-Mad.../ref=ed_oe_blu 


Regards.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkH* /forum/post/16075147
> 
> 
> Looking fantastic FORCE especially those Rotels!



Cheers for that Mark mate ! I've got the Rotels cranked right up as we speak lol !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16076100
> 
> 
> and cracked a tile! so...i know the feeling!



lol that so won't be happening again I bet !











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16077168
> 
> 
> Hello FORCE!
> 
> 
> B-Boy huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, back in the day, I was all about the hip-hop/rap/R&B!Regards.



Haha I knew it ! Ex rapper/MC here my man.







I'm not sure if you know much on the UK hip-hop scene back in the early 90's, but I've rapped on stage with a guy called Blade, warmed up for the Demon Boyz, Soul II Soul etc. They were the days bro' ! Never had the bottle to press a tune though.










And talking of Change, I used to collect breaks about 20 years ago, and even though I got rid of all my vinyl years back, I think I still have the Change album that features 'Glow of Love' (white/cream cover ?) Easily Change's (and one of Luther's) best tune even though it's been sampled countless times now. Ex breakbeat fanatic here so love anything to do with 'the good ole' days' !!


I'm off to check out the Elton link you posted... !


Take it easy matey .


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Haha I knew it ! Ex rapper/MC here my man.I'm not sure if you know much on the UK hip-hop scene back in the early 90's, but I've rapped on stage with a guy called Blade, warmed up for the Demon Boyz, Soul II Soul etc. They were the days bro' ! Never had the bottle to press a tune though.
> 
> 
> And talking of Change, I used to collect breaks about 20 years ago, and even though I got rid of all my vinyl years back, I think I still have the Change album that features 'Glow of Love' (white/cream cover ?) Easily Change's (and one of Luther's) best tune even though it's been sampled countless times now. Ex breakbeat fanatic here so love anything to do with 'the good ole' days' !!
> 
> 
> I'm off to check out the Elton link you posted... !
> 
> 
> Take it easy matey .



Soul II Soul! ha! Talk about a flashback! Jazzy B is THE MAN! I remember back in 1992 when Soul II Soul hit the scene in the U.S. Everyone who was into R&B/Hip Hop went nuts. They brought a whole different flavor that even today, is as fresh as it was during it's inception. Caron Wheeler, Efua, Kym Mazelle several others where part of the group.


Now if you are down with Soul II Soul, then Loose Ends must be a household name for you. That was my favorite group for years!







British Soul! Can't beat it! Sade, Princess, Maysa, Gabrielle, and of course Seal, Craig David and Terrance Trent Darby, just to mention a few.


Regards.


----------



## THE_FORCE

I have 3 words for you ...

"Nights of Pleasure"










I knew you had good taste. What a man !


----------



## chandra.hp

I just came across this thread from another thread. My jaw just hit the floor! That is beyond perfect! I love that modern look!


*drools uncontrollably*


I will have something similar down the road! But it will be a while!


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chandra.hp* /forum/post/16120886
> 
> 
> I just came across this thread from another thread. My jaw just hit the floor! That is beyond perfect! I love that modern look!
> 
> 
> *drools uncontrollably*
> 
> 
> I will have something similar down the road! But it will be a while!



ha ha! welcome to the club...i have subscribed to this thread and constantly check it for some new updates from 'THE FORCE'


----------



## BTR

amazing transformation, awesome house!


I have that same sigma lens. isnt it HEAVY?


I also used colorware to paint my iphone red


----------



## ndskurfer

ahhh............ wow!


Very clean setup, and you didn't skimp any part of your system(s).


----------



## holinger91

this is by far the most modern home i've ever seen


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi again guys ! And thanks for the great feedback.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16120914
> 
> 
> ha ha! welcome to the club...i have subscribed to this thread and constantly check it for some new updates from 'THE FORCE'



Rex, flattered that you have subscribed mate.







Unfortunately I can't see there being any updates for a while as I'm now skint lol ! Maybe just a small QNAP for the Squeezebox and that'll be it.....unless we find a new property down the line somewhere ?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BTR* /forum/post/16147068
> 
> 
> amazing transformation, awesome house!
> 
> 
> I have that same sigma lens. isnt it HEAVY?
> 
> 
> I also used colorware to paint my iphone red



Cheers for that BTR, and that's one sweet looking iphone !







Colorware are great ain't they ? I really wish there was something like them here in the UK, as importing goods from them is so friggin expensive .







Worth it though !


Yea the Sigma is quite a Heavy Lens, well the heaviest I own anyways ! I must make more time to go out and take some snaps with it.


Take care all.


----------



## Fanaticalism

The setup is still looking great!


If I may, I am assuming that you have in wall access to run wiring, have you considered a customized rack to the right of your primary seating position? It would add to the already streamlined look of the front soundstage, and allow quick and easy access to the rack when swapping out a movie.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16326278
> 
> 
> The setup is still looking great!
> 
> 
> If I may, I am assuming that you have in wall access to run wiring, have you considered a customized rack to the right of your primary seating position? It would add to the already streamlined look of the front soundstage, and allow quick and easy access to the rack when swapping out a movie.



Hi again mate, and cheers for the post.







I agree - it would look the biz, and I've been wanting to do that from the beginning. Unfortunately, on the other side of the wall to the right of the seating area, is the stairway leading down so it's a no go. The only place that it could be done is where the larder door is as this goes back deep enough, but that would mean losing the food storage space and that's out of the question ! (nowhere else to put it :/ )


I'm determined to do it all properly at the next gaf, and we're still looking for that 'perfect place' to convert. Me needs a dedicated room !(pj and curved screen)










Cheers mate.


----------



## victor tubeman

Hi,fantastic looking system and room,are you sure someone lives there?Interior design a second calling maybe,very impressed and I,m hard to impress.regards victor.

my system. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1136036


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi Victor and cheers for the great compliment mate ! I've just checked your system out and the feelings mutual - looks cracking !


----------



## punman

I just clicked on your link to get here. Thanks for showing all those pictures. Awesome!


----------



## baddgsx

You did a sweet job on your home environment. Im impressed!


----------



## av.pallino

Fantastic set up! Curious how far back you're sitting from the screen. Is that a 60 inch plasma?


Thnx


----------



## baddgsx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/16498296
> 
> 
> Fantastic set up! Curious how far back you're sitting from the screen. Is that a 60 inch plasma?
> 
> 
> Thnx





I bet its not as far as we think. the Force really does know how to take great pictures and the way he does it seems to give more depth than we think.


----------



## kaosv1

Wow, gorgeous......to say the least.


I actually thought it was a show home. But real people do live in there. Unreal.

I wouldn't buy a dog , especially a sheepdog.


It looks futuristic like a movie set. Fantastic photog too. I will make damn sure my wife doesn't see it. She loves modern, I love wood. So our home is both.


But, we live in ours.


----------



## EVizzle

Every time I see someone comment on your thread I am thrilled, because I get to look at your home theater again! My absolute favorite!


----------



## baddgsx

i really like the simple low couch , anyone see this anywhere? I tried searching on the internet and i cant find it!


His place ROCKS!


----------



## bendsley

I almost had to watch that slideshow with a towel and some lube.


Absolutely gorgeous job.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punman* /forum/post/16452704
> 
> 
> I just clicked on your link to get here. Thanks for showing all those pictures. Awesome!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddgsx* /forum/post/16496375
> 
> 
> You did a sweet job on your home environment. Im impressed!



Hi punman and baddgsx, and many thanks for the great feedback guys.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av.pallino* /forum/post/16498296
> 
> 
> Fantastic set up! Curious how far back you're sitting from the screen. Is that a 60 inch plasma?
> 
> 
> Thnx





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddgsx* /forum/post/16540154
> 
> 
> I bet its not as far as we think. the Force really does know how to take great pictures and the way he does it seems to give more depth than we think.



Hi pallino and thanks mate. Baddgsx knows the score (cheers for the comp mate







), and it's the wide angle lens that makes it look bigger than it really is. Yep it's a 60 incher, and I did a measure - it's about 12 feet viewing distance. My eyesight's crap, so thank god I've got a decent pair of specs to watch it with lol !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaosv1* /forum/post/16547440
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous......to say the least.
> 
> 
> But, we live in ours.



lol







. cheeky, but I like it ! Cheers kaos mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVizzle* /forum/post/16549434
> 
> 
> Every time I see someone comment on your thread I am thrilled, because I get to look at your home theater again! My absolute favorite!



Wow EVizzle that's a lovely thing to say mate - very flattered, and humbled.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddgsx* /forum/post/16550733
> 
> 
> i really like the simple low couch , anyone see this anywhere? I tried searching on the internet and i cant find it!
> 
> 
> His place ROCKS!



baddgsx you're far too kind mate. I can link you to where I got the Kartell Plastics Sofa Modules from :

http://www.madeindesign.co.uk/prod-P...??part=affifut 


I'm not too up on American sites, but I found this one that sells them:
http://hivemodern.com/products/?view...=785&cid=&cid2 =


Hope that helps mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bendsley* /forum/post/16556212
> 
> 
> I almost had to watch that slideshow with a towel and some lube.
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous job.



PMSL







Not sure what to say to that hehe, but a big THANKS !










p.s sorry I've taken so long to reply, but works been hectic and I've been preparing everything for a visit to your good country next week for a bit of a break. Busch Gardens coasters here I come !


----------



## bmonlycg

Force,


Great Job! Your place is just amazing. Which Busch Gardens are you going to? Tampa or Virginia? Youll have a great time at either one. Both of them are beautiful parks. Have fun


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16573791
> 
> 
> Force,
> 
> 
> Great Job! Your place is just amazing. Which Busch Gardens are you going to? Tampa or Virginia? Youll have a great time at either one. Both of them are beautiful parks. Have fun



Hi mate, and many thanks for the comp.







Going to Tampa, and have one of those tickets to get in all the parks so gonna try and squeeze as much in as poss lol. I've never been to the parks before, so should be an experience ! All the best.


----------



## baddgsx

Thanx for the link FORCE!!!! You dont know how much i appreciate it! I could not find it anywhere. And i thought i can find anything on the net.


----------



## Klipper

Hello Frank the main room looks excellent and the colours of the room look very good too and i wreckin the white makes the room look big and deceiving and i wreckin its one of the best room i have seen.


Regards Lino.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Glad to have helped baddgsx







and cheers for the nice comp Lino - did you mean to call me Frank, or is the word supposed to be 'frankly' lol ?!


p.s you can call me Jon







(or anything else that springs to mind !)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15957281
> 
> 
> Good choice in camera rex ! The D90 is a corker of a snapper .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old speakers went to a good home from the dealers I got the Kef's from. Sad to see them go though, sentimentally speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new camera !
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cheers Seth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit more confident with my pics now, and it seems the best results I get are when the room is at it's brightest from natural light ? The camera and lens just seem to prefer it - and I suppose with it all being white, it acts like one big light box I think ?
> 
> 
> Hi ld mate ! Yep you're right - before it was trying to be subtle, but now it's more an all out in your face system lookswise lol. It's sort of encroached on the room a bit more, but it's nice to go for a bit of a change now and then ! I'm still unsure about the stacking of the Denon ontop of the Rotels, but I'm getting more and more used to it. I just worry that using a rack won't look right unless I get a transparent acrylic one made up maybe ?
> 
> 
> No worries with stacking on the Rotels though, as the Class D amps run cool, and are noted for this. If I had got the Nad M25 then this would've been a deffo no go area lol !
> 
> 
> All the best mate.
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers my man ! Aye, all the Ref's are tri-wireable, including the centre. I've got the front 3 bi-wired, and the sides single wired. The other drivers are then linked via the supplied jumper cables which I suppose negates the need for multiple wiring configs anyway lol ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it looks a bit nifty from the rear end (how shallow am I ?)
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you want to see my spaghetti junction ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up by Friday for you mate if that's ok ?
> 
> 
> Cheers again all !
> 
> 
> I'll leave ye with a couple more pics:



Absolutley stunning. How do you find the Fathom? BTW Im Frank LOL


----------



## paranormalg35

this is just sexy.



i love everything about it.


btw i have a d90 with a 50mm 1.8 lens and also the 18-200mm


and i cannot for the life of me ever take pics like this. i guess im photography retarded


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16834205
> 
> 
> i guess im photography retarded



Me too


----------



## Waboman

Force, that is surreal. Wow! The way you photographed your gear should be in a magazine. Very nice!


If you ever want to go for a more "cluttered" look, I'll loan you my kids. Should take them all about 10 minutes.


----------



## balla21

i wish that i had the income for that setup, one of the cleanest i have ever seen. If i win the lottery im getting that exact setup! looking into gettin a system now just rockin the 200$ surroundsound so needles to say that would be a blackhole to the center of the sun difference


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balla21* /forum/post/16875699
> 
> 
> i wish that i had the income for that setup, one of the cleanest i have ever seen. If i win the lottery im getting that exact setup! looking into gettin a system now just rockin the 200$ surroundsound so needles to say that would be a blackhole to the center of the sun difference



exactly my thought..i'm looking at my current place and thinking how i can replicate what The_Force has done..ha ha..it would be funny posting pics later on my my set-up and it looks somewhat similar!! well to your point though have to win the lottery first or have to reconfigure the budget!!


----------



## techtvman

what is the wall color for your pc room THE_FORCE?


BTW, absolutely wonderful setup and pix


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16834059
> 
> 
> Absolutley stunning. How do you find the Fathom? BTW Im Frank LOL



lol 







Frank ! Cheers mate. I still lurve the fathoms, in that they're subtle and not too overpowering. They just seem to warm everything up discretely.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16834205
> 
> 
> this is just sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything about it.
> 
> 
> btw i have a d90 with a 50mm 1.8 lens and also the 18-200mm
> 
> 
> and i cannot for the life of me ever take pics like this. i guess im photography retarded



Cheers mate ! Ooooh D90 - lovely camera and glass . *jealous* I've been looking at that 18-200mm as it seems like the perfect 'do it all' lens. Maybe for Xmas ?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/16875174
> 
> 
> Force, that is surreal. Wow! The way you photographed your gear should be in a magazine. Very nice!
> 
> 
> If you ever want to go for a more "cluttered" look, I'll loan you my kids. Should take them all about 10 minutes.



hehe hmmm I'm probably worse than your kids lol ! After a few drinks, I can make the place look like a hovel in an instant.


Cheers for the nice comps Waboman.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balla21* /forum/post/16875699
> 
> 
> i wish that i had the income for that setup, one of the cleanest i have ever seen. If i win the lottery im getting that exact setup! looking into gettin a system now just rockin the 200$ surroundsound so needles to say that would be a blackhole to the center of the sun difference





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16880955
> 
> 
> exactly my thought..i'm looking at my current place and thinking how i can replicate what The_Force has done..ha ha..it would be funny posting pics later on my my set-up and it looks somewhat similar!! well to your point though have to win the lottery first or have to reconfigure the budget!!



cheers loads balla and rex.







ermm if you win the lottery , then you will remember me won't ye ?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/16914393
> 
> 
> what is the wall color for your pc room THE_FORCE?
> 
> 
> BTW, absolutely wonderful setup and pix



Hi techtvman, and cheers for the nice comps mate. The PC room has Dulux Rum Caramel no.4 on 3 walls and Dulux Cocoa Blush no.1 on 1 wall.


All the best.


----------



## hdblu

WOW very nice


----------



## jitu

You are truly an inspiration and a man with exquisite taste. Your home is very beautiful and the ht system is neatly installed and your photography skill is superb. Thanks for sharing


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jitu* /forum/post/17051889
> 
> 
> You are truly an inspiration and a man with exquisite taste. Your home is very beautiful and the ht system is neatly installed and your photography skill is superb. Thanks for sharing



What a lovely thing to say ?! Thanks ever so much for the comment mate, and to Hdblu also. Cheers guys !


----------



## snthaoeu

As an owner of a mere single pair of KEF 201/2 (but in sycamore!), I've been enthusiastically ogling your pictures since day one, but was curious: are not the stands for the 201/2 upside down?


----------



## pcweber111

Is it me or do those Rotel amps look a lot like the Krell "Standard" stuff? Very close.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snthaoeu* /forum/post/17160308
> 
> 
> As an owner of a mere single pair of KEF 201/2 (but in sycamore!), I've been enthusiastically ogling your pictures since day one, but was curious: are not the stands for the 201/2 upside down?



In those pics they are indeedy ! I took those the day that I got the speakers, and hadn't attached the stands via the screws, so flipped the stands to give the speakers a sturdier base without attaching as I wanted to check the speakers were running ok for a while. The stands are now the correct way round, but laziness has stopped me from updating the pics lol !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17164362
> 
> 
> Is it me or do those Rotel amps look a lot like the Krell "Standard" stuff? Very close.



Hmmm someone else said that the new Rotels look similar to Krell ? Fortunately, unlike Krell, the Rotel amps are priced realistically for the electronics that they contain inside.


----------



## ice7

Awesome equipment and setup Force! Your place is defintely inspiring! Like everybody said great pictures as well!


Im not sure if this question has been asked but where did you find that media storage? Exactly the storage I am looking for.


----------



## CruelInventions

Your speakers stands for the rears in your main room.. are they dedicated to those KEF speakers, or, did you purchase them separately, as an aftermarket option?


If the latter, or even if the former, can you recommend any sites for this purpose? I've never been pleased with the speaker stand options available on any of the several USA based sites I've visited. It's rare to find anything sleek, minimalist & contemporary looking.


----------



## xboxFreak












What in the world is going on in this picture? I heard of bi-amping, but what exactly is going on here? Enlighten me...


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ice7* /forum/post/17169095
> 
> 
> Awesome equipment and setup Force! Your place is defintely inspiring! Like everybody said great pictures as well!
> 
> 
> Im not sure if this question has been asked but where did you find that media storage? Exactly the storage I am looking for.



Hi ice, and many thanks for the nice comps mate. !







The storage solution is from Ikea, and is called BESTA with HOLMBO door fronts and drawers.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/17183321
> 
> 
> Your speakers stands for the rears in your main room.. are they dedicated to those KEF speakers, or, did you purchase them separately, as an aftermarket option?
> 
> 
> If the latter, or even if the former, can you recommend any sites for this purpose? I've never been pleased with the speaker stand options available on any of the several USA based sites I've visited. It's rare to find anything sleek, minimalist & contemporary looking.



Hi mate. The stands are produced by Kef solely for the 201/2 speakers. I'm so glad they produce them, as I looked for other stands, but none would cater for the depth of the 201/2's (they're deep !). I'm not sure if they would be good for other speakers as the base plate is shaped to the 201's curves ?


Here's a UK site that does them though if it helps ?:

http://www.stoneaudio.co.uk/ 


They've gone down in price now too which is quite annoying lol !


All the best










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/17183596
> 
> 
> What in the world is going on in this picture? I heard of bi-amping, but what exactly is going on here? Enlighten me...



For sure ! All of the Reference series are tri-wireable - for the LF, MF and HF drivers. I have my Chord Odyssey 4 cable running into the HF and LF terminals (the top and bottom respectively), and then the supplied jumper cables are connecting the LF and MF terminals. To be honest, I'm still not convinced of any noticeable audible advantages of bi/tri-wiring or bi/tri amping over normal single connections and using jumpers.


I'm sure others will imagine otherwise.










Hope that explains it a bit better ?


----------



## iatacs19

You have a beautiful home, it's just like the pictures you see on the architecture design magazines. And your A/V equipment is out of this world!


Thank you for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## pcweber111

I can notice a little difference in bi-amping (assuming the right setup) but bi-wiring offers less performance improvements than some want to admit. I do it because the bi-wire cables I own cost the same as the standard cables so I said sure I'll try it. No biggie though, tri-wiring offers even less of an improvement but just looks cool. I've always loved KEF speakers, especially their Reference line. They're some of the sexiest speakers out there, B&W included.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/17185620
> 
> 
> Hi mate. The stands are produced by Kef solely for the 201/2 speakers. I'm so glad they produce them, as I looked for other stands, but none would cater for the depth of the 201/2's (they're deep !). I'm not sure if they would be good for other speakers as the base plate is shaped to the 201's curves ?
> 
> 
> Here's a UK site that does them though if it helps ?:
> 
> http://www.stoneaudio.co.uk/



Thanks for that link and info. You're a pleasant chap, jolly good in fact.


----------



## sbb_f1234

i agree . it is so nice ..


----------



## sbb_f1234

mate , how could you be so lucky.... envying envying


----------



## sbb_f1234

 Attachment 152896


----------



## sbb_f1234




----------



## sbb_f1234




----------



## sbb_f1234




----------



## sbb_f1234




----------



## sbb_f1234

this way is cool too ...


----------



## snthaoeu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/17168048
> 
> 
> In those pics they are indeedy ! I took those the day that I got the speakers, and hadn't attached the stands via the screws, so flipped the stands to give the speakers a sturdier base without attaching as I wanted to check the speakers were running ok for a while. The stands are now the correct way round, but laziness has stopped me from updating the pics lol !



Fabulous anyway, was just curious about the stands as I've never seen them in person before! Speaking about those stands: looking at the bottom of my 201/2 I can't seem to see any dedicated holes for screws, yet I always read about how the KEF stands are meant to bolt onto the speakers. May I ask how it works?


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19* /forum/post/17199296
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures with us!



And thanks for the lovely comments iatacs mate !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17199562
> 
> 
> but bi-wiring offers less performance improvements than some want to admit. I do it because the bi-wire cables I own cost the same as the standard cables so I said sure I'll try it. No biggie though, tri-wiring offers even less of an improvement but just looks cool.



Totally cool .







I'd like to get the opportunity one day to experiment with tri-amping the lot, but alas....that day won't be here just yet !











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/17201300
> 
> 
> Thanks for that link and info. You're a pleasant chap, jolly good in fact.



Why thank you kind sir. You're a jolly good chap yourself !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbb_f1234* /forum/post/17202664
> 
> 
> i agree . it is so nice ..



Cheers sbb for that, and the image gallery !































> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snthaoeu* /forum/post/17259613
> 
> 
> Fabulous anyway, was just curious about the stands as I've never seen them in person before! Speaking about those stands: looking at the bottom of my 201/2 I can't seem to see any dedicated holes for screws, yet I always read about how the KEF stands are meant to bolt onto the speakers. May I ask how it works?



Hi mate ! You remove the screws/bolts from the underside of the 201's, and after alligning the holes with the stand's holes, re-use the speaker screws/bolts to hold them in place. Voila !










I have to say that the stands are well worth getting, as aesthetically they really compliment the 201/2's curves. I'll take a pic later to show you better detail if you like ?


----------



## snthaoeu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/17264976
> 
> 
> Hi mate ! You remove the screws/bolts from the underside of the 201's, and after alligning the holes with the stand's holes, re-use the speaker screws/bolts to hold them in place. Voila !



That simple, wow! I thought the bottom of the 201/2 was made of wood but I guess there's no problem with screws overbiting into the wood?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/17264976
> 
> 
> I have to say that the stands are well worth getting, as aesthetically they really compliment the 201/2's curves. I'll take a pic later to show you better detail if you like ?



Yes please







but after all the hard work and lovely pics please don't put yourself out! Thank you very much as well for the comments on their aesthetics: been trying to move away from some old skinny Z-shaped stands, but the SO likes them too much and thinks the KEF stands would be too large. Something about "fat ankles" was mentioned, in fact!


Best,

KJ


----------



## CocheseUGA

By God, you do have style.


----------



## griplimited

Very Fascinating


What camera you shooting with?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Force!


Now that you lived with the new Kef Ref's and the Rotel gear for several months, is there a particular song and/or CD or better yet, a passage in a song that just blows you away?! For me, just when I think I'm starting to becoming bored or dissatisfaction starts to creep in with my speakers, I put on Larry Carlton's "Fingerprints" CD and I listen a track called "The Slave Song". Man, I just get floored by the clarity coming from my Klipsch's, and the dissatisfaction dissapates, of course until the next fit of boredom kicks in!







Is there a track that does that for you?! Knowing you and that insane sytem you have, you can probably put in anything and it sounds unbelievable!











Regards.


----------



## koven

i cant stop drooling at everything... you my friend, are living the life.


----------



## phenosity

unreal!!


----------



## CruelInventions

... though blood splatter still remains a ***** to clean in 2008.


----------



## denze

I remember seeing early revisions of this at hardforum. Perhaps 2 or 3 years years back? This indeed still looks absolutely amazing, I didn't realize you were a member here as well.


----------



## Limp Fox

i bet ladies drop there panties when they enter


----------



## Franin

Hey The Force wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas.


----------



## g_bartman

That is one classy setup. Your design style is very well done.

Score one or he brits.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Force!


Happy Holidays to you and your Family!


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Franin

Happy New year The Force


----------



## ohyeah32

THE_FORCE,


Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Bigham16

Hats off to your setup, house, and everything else. That is one awesome pad you have (still looking at the pictures)


----------



## Dtao819

You got that whole bedframe from ikea! Including the night stand attachment! Nice choice I wanted that when I moved too.


----------



## THE_FORCE

So I can finally log in again lol !! I've just gone back to IE and it's fine, but I still can't with Chrome ? Oh well, better late than never - even though this reply is probably useless and dated now.










Cheers for the Merry Xmas and New Year greetings fellas. Back at ya in a belated sense. Cheers for the nice comments too from fellow members.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griplimited* /forum/post/17292985
> 
> 
> Very Fascinating
> 
> 
> What camera you shooting with?



Hi Grip. It's a Nikon D40X, and if you look at the end of the kit list under the pics on the first post, you will see the lenses used.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17292991
> 
> 
> Hello Force!
> 
> 
> Now that you lived with the new Kef Ref's and the Rotel gear for several months, is there a particular song and/or CD or better yet, a passage in a song that just blows you away?! Regards.



ld my man ! Any of my 80's funk really, most notably D-Train stuff, as it now sounds sooooo much better to how I used to hear it as a kid ! There's details in there that I was never able to hear before.










Peas out mate.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SGMD1* /forum/post/17602995
> 
> 
> Hey OP...random non-AV question...who makes this knife set/block?



The knife block and set is by Stellar.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dtao819* /forum/post/18165015
> 
> 
> You got that whole bedframe from ikea! Including the night stand attachment! Nice choice I wanted that when I moved too.



For sure ! Still one of the nicest bedframes I've seen. Good old Malm.







Luckily the mattress isn't from Ikea though, as they ain't all that !


I've added nowt to my system since I was last on, only a 900 for the main room, and the 1000 has been relegated to ze bedroom:











Ciao Mein all - and cheers for looking !


----------



## Giant Robot

just saw this article here on Unplggd:
http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/home-...ch-tour-105309


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hiya Giant. Yea Sonia saw my pics and messaged me on flickr and asked if I'd answer some questions and go on to the Appartment Therapy website (I'd never heard of it before ?). Was very chuffed with her comments !


----------



## LumaMMXII

simply amazing. What a stunning setup and house to live in.


At first I had a lot of questions... 9 pages later, I pretty much found all the answers. Oh yea, I have one







is the lamp on your bed from Ikea as well (if they even make lamps?). I liked that. I've been wanting to get that bed for a while now and it's going to happen. Then I thought about lighting and I really like what you've got there.


Really dig the PC chair. I looked it up and, while it says brown on Dwells site, it looks black (or did from memory) when looking at it in the picture. Reminded me of the Lawnmower Man movies where Pierce Brosnan is lying back doing the flying, falling, floating VR scene. Very awesome indeed! (even if I couldn't find it in the US dwell site) and I personally dislike brown for the most part, but... it IS a great chair! Some things tend to be overlooked










Anyways, if you ever get bored with the place...







feel free to let me know. I'll be happy to keep your house company while you are away on vacation. I mean, I can tell by the looks of it, you are begging for a get away!










Awesome!


----------



## kuhne

What a nice appartment, congratulations


----------



## trginter

Wow, unreal. Honestly looks like a home 100 years in the future. Love it all.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LumaMMXII* /forum/post/18545550
> 
> 
> simply amazing. What a stunning setup and house to live in.



Hi Luma, and cheers for the props matey -







If we ever need a flat sitter now we know where to look !










> Quote:
> At first I had a lot of questions... 9 pages later, I pretty much found all the answers. Oh yea, I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the lamp on your bed from Ikea as well (if they even make lamps?). I liked that.



The lamps are from a DIY chain here in the UK called 'Focus' - not sure if you have them in the U.S ? Anyways, the link to it is here .

I hope that helps a bit, and take care mate.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuhne* /forum/post/18548994
> 
> 
> What a nice appartment, congratulations





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trginter* /forum/post/18549218
> 
> 
> Wow, unreal. Honestly looks like a home 100 years in the future. Love it all.



Many thanks for the nice comps kuhne and trginter !


----------



## Trinilime

Absolutely Amazing!!!!


----------



## Jim C

It truly looks like you live in a modern art museum.


----------



## DavidinCT

WOW....just...WOW...I guess it's all I can say. AWSOME place, I wish my house could look like that (I would have to knock it down and start over...)


----------



## Jim C












This makes me sad, he spent all his money decorating, and now has none left for discs. =(


----------



## Mcklein

wow! just wow!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trinilime* /forum/post/18704554
> 
> 
> Absolutely Amazing!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinCT* /forum/post/18844407
> 
> 
> WOW....just...WOW...I guess it's all I can say. AWSOME place, I wish my house could look like that (I would have to knock it down and start over...)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mcklein* /forum/post/18876284
> 
> 
> wow! just wow!



Many many thanks for the props guys.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim C* /forum/post/18867233
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad, he spent all his money decorating, and now has none left for discs. =(



Lol Jim this tickled me. But...you're right !


----------



## Quantum_Man

Holy Contemporary Design Batman!







Have you ever thought of submitting your images to home theater magazines and the like? The images definitely have that editorial feel to them. I applaud you for your photography skills.







I'm a photographer by profession, although I currently shoot Canon , if you ever have any questions feel free to ask. Thanks for sharing your setup with us!


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim C* /forum/post/18867233
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad, he spent all his money decorating, and now has none left for discs. =(



No, that's not an issue, but...



discs = clutter



He simply replays different music titles from memory.


What? You don't believe me? His kind of aesthetic artistry requires incredibly self-denying discipline.


----------



## VictorGG

One word... AMAZING!!!


By the way did you audictioned the KEF XQ line?

I`m considering XQ line over iQ, but my room is small so is my budget! So probabbly gonna get XQ20 + XQ10 + XQ50c.


One more wow... WOW!

Victor


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quantum_Man* /forum/post/18948632
> 
> 
> Holy Contemporary Design Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought of submitting your images to home theater magazines and the like? The images definitely have that editorial feel to them. I applaud you for your photography skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a photographer by profession, although I currently shoot Canon , if you ever have any questions feel free to ask. Thanks for sharing your setup with us!



Cheers for the nice comp Quantum man, both on the setup and photo skills. A compliment indeed from a pro ! Admittedly these pics were all taken quite a while ago now. I shoot with a D700 now and a few new lenses, with my D40X just as a backup. I really should update the pics with some sharper shots.


Just a happy amateur snapper here.










Cheers again!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/18949866
> 
> 
> What? You don't believe me? His kind of aesthetic artistry requires incredibly self-denying discipline.



And that's a fact...Jack !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VictorGG* /forum/post/18954319
> 
> 
> One word... AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> By the way did you audictioned the KEF XQ line?
> 
> I`m considering XQ line over iQ, but my room is small so is my budget! So probabbly gonna get XQ20 + XQ10 + XQ50c.
> 
> 
> One more wow... WOW!
> 
> Victor



Cheers Vic. Have replied to your PM so take a butchers !


----------



## yorknh

Apparently I'm the most recent person to be blown away by your living space and your equipment. Beyond that, the execution and vision of most of those photos is equally awe inspiring. Is the lighting in your place always that even, or did you augment the lighting for the photos?


Anyway, you have an amazing eye for design and photography!


----------



## hifisponge

I just never get tired of looking at your system / space. Absolutely gorgeous! So now that you have lived in it for a while does is still look like a model home?










Any plans for any revisions or updates? You've got to be bored by now.


----------



## daisyshuttle

Perfect, I like these designs.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yorknh* /forum/post/19071905
> 
> 
> Is the lighting in your place always that even, or did you augment the lighting for the photos?
> 
> 
> Anyway, you have an amazing eye for design and photography!



Aah cheers for that york ! Those pics were taken with plain old natural lighting - luckily there is a skylight in the kitchen area which brightens the room up. It snowed one year and covered the skylight, and man was it dark in the room !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daisyshuttle* /forum/post/19159534
> 
> 
> Perfect, I like these designs.



Cheers daisy.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19107385
> 
> 
> I just never get tired of looking at your system / space. Absolutely gorgeous! So now that you have lived in it for a while does is still look like a model home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans for any revisions or updates? You've got to be bored by now.



Cheers Tim mate ! Well it still looks the same, though it could do with another coat of paint over the gas fire and a couple of radiators.










No plans for any AV updates here as I'm lucky that I don't get bored ! We would like to move though as we want a garden. I'm sick of having to smoke out of the bathroom window lol.


Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## CruelInventions

It would be really cool to see some photos of the exterior of the building and the surrounding areas, to provide some additional atmospheric context. Or maybe wait until you're ready to move, if privacy issues are a concern.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/19251236
> 
> 
> It would be really cool to see some photos of the exterior of the building and the surrounding areas, to provide some additional atmospheric context. Or maybe wait until you're ready to move, if privacy issues are a concern.



Lol the exterior is far from attractive - it used to be offices above a shop, in a high street !


----------



## Celso

This is by far the best one i have seen on here....salivating! just WOW!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celso* /forum/post/19411265
> 
> 
> This is by far the best one i have seen on here....salivating! just WOW!



Hmmm wish I could agree with you on that ! But many thanks for the nice comp Celso mate.


----------



## White Noise

I keep looking for the Storm Troopers or darth to be sitting down somewhere. This looks like its straight off the DeathStar. Beautiful!


----------



## BRAISKI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/14791155
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will, and it'll look cracking Braiski.



So I am buying a condo very soon







(if all goes well) and I think I might use some of your ideas/layout







hope you don't mind







I may ask you for some pointers


----------



## Transisto

So nice, I wish I could care more about the appearance of my setups.


----------



## Moork

What a bad ass setup.


I went with the same Plasma you did, but bought the KEF XQ line for my 5.1 audio setup as my loft didn't seem big enough to warrant the Reference line (and it's cheaper...by a bunch).


I'm quite happy with my sound output, so I'm positive yours must be exceptional.


Do your neighbors complain about the volume?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moork* /forum/post/19530988
> 
> 
> What a bad ass setup.
> 
> 
> I went with the same Plasma you did, but bought the KEF XQ line for my 5.1 audio setup as my loft didn't seem big enough to warrant the Reference line (and it's cheaper...by a bunch).
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with my sound output, so I'm positive yours must be exceptional.
> 
> 
> Do your neighbors complain about the volume?



LOL, if I was lucky enough to be The Force's neighbor, I would try really hard to be in his good graces... I don't know, like wash his car, mow his lawn, stuff like that...


----------



## BRAISKI

How did you manage to hide the wires/cables?


----------



## R Harkness

The_Force's system is a continual inspiration.


Stupendous as always.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White Noise* /forum/post/19479656
> 
> 
> I keep looking for the Storm Troopers or darth to be sitting down somewhere. This looks like its straight off the DeathStar. Beautiful!



Cheers mate ! Truth be told, the original Star Wars played a big part in the look I had in mind for the gaf !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transisto* /forum/post/19522018
> 
> 
> So nice, I wish I could care more about the appearance of my setups.



Thanks Transisto - I thought if I kept it slick to begin with, then it'd be a whole lot easier to keep clean in the long run lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moork* /forum/post/19530988
> 
> 
> What a bad ass setup.
> 
> 
> I went with the same Plasma you did, but bought the KEF XQ line for my 5.1 audio setup as my loft didn't seem big enough to warrant the Reference line (and it's cheaper...by a bunch).
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with my sound output, so I'm positive yours must be exceptional.
> 
> 
> Do your neighbors complain about the volume?



Cheers Moork matey. Luckily, I only have the one neighbour down stairs, and she doesn't hear a thing as we're seperated by a floating floor, and then concrete - well she says she doesn't hear anything anyway lol ! No neighbours either side which is a touch.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19531660
> 
> 
> LOL, if I was lucky enough to be The Force's neighbor, I would try really hard to be in his good graces... I don't know, like wash his car, mow his lawn, stuff like that...



Nah - you'd be over here having a bevvy with me instead ddgtr - all of the above sounds far too much like hard work !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAISKI* /forum/post/19543312
> 
> 
> How did you manage to hide the wires/cables?



Hmmm probably best explanation would be for you to delve through my thread over here Braiski my man :

http://www.avforums.com/forums/membe...le-effort.html 


I know there's a lot to sift through, but the info will be in there !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/19561008
> 
> 
> The_Force's system is a continual inspiration.
> 
> 
> Stupendous as always.



Many thanks Harkness - you're very kind mate.


----------



## Franin

Happy new year The_Force


----------



## THE_FORCE

Bless your little heart Frank. Happy new year to you too my man.


All the best.

Jon


----------



## BRAISKI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19674599
> 
> 
> Hmmm probably best explanation would be for you to delve through my thread over here Braiski my man :
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/membe...le-effort.html
> 
> 
> I know there's a lot to sift through, but the info will be in there !




Thanks! Oh your kitchen sink is that Blanco? If so are you able to close it? They have something called Crystalline and you can close or cover the sink, which I might upgrade once I move in to my new condo in 2012


----------



## THE_FORCE

Hi again Braiski. The actual sink itself is made by Franke and can't be covered over, but I've just checked out those Blanco sinks and they look well nice !


----------



## hifisponge

Hey The_Force,


I don't know if you were aware of the silent battle taking place, but my thread finally passed your for total views. I guess you'll have to update your system and get some fresh pics in here.










I think some Classe Delta components and Wilson Benesch speakers would look right at home in your, um, home.










Cheers!










One more smiley for good measure.


----------



## MarkyDee

This super and clean ! Much money maybe ? I wonder sort of car you drive ?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19855344
> 
> 
> Hey The_Force,
> 
> 
> I don't know if you were aware of the silent battle taking place, but my thread finally passed your for total views. I guess you'll have to update your system and get some fresh pics in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Classe Delta components and Wilson Benesch speakers would look right at home in your, um, home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more smiley for good measure.



i've been following 'the force' thread for a while. nice set-up you got there hifi, but not only the force set-up is nice his pictures are awesome as well, as if they came out of a magazine! it should be even better now i believe since he's got the legendary D700 nikon slr.


yeah, The force, updated pics would be nice!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/19872139
> 
> 
> i've been following 'the force' thread for a while. nice set-up you got there hifi, but not only the force set-up is nice his pictures are awesome as well, as if they came out of a magazine! it should be even better now i believe since he's got the legendary D700 nikon slr.
> 
> 
> yeah, The force, updated pics would be nice!



No argument here. My pics are totally "pants" compared to The_Force. People don't view my thread for the eye candy, they do it see what sort of insanity is taking place at the time and for the sheer volume of gear that has passed through my home.







Two different threads with two different goals.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hifisponge* 
Hey The_Force,


I don't know if you were aware of the silent battle taking place, but my thread finally passed your for total views. I guess you'll have to update your system and get some fresh pics in here.










I think some Classe Delta components and Wilson Benesch speakers would look right at home in your, um, home.










Cheers!








Hehe







I'm surprised my thread's had as many views as it's had !


Funnily enough I did look at some WB Curves before I got the Kef's. I do love the look of the Classe gear - looks well futuristic ! (right up my street )


Oh and your pics are far from pants !

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MarkyDee* 
This super and clean ! Much money maybe ? I wonder sort of car you drive ?















Cheers Marky !


Hmmm was a bit of dosh, but you only live once eh ?










I'm not massively into cars, as in I like a nice car, but I ain't really got a clue what goes on under the bonnet.


We bought our Supercharged Jag S-Type R five years ago:











We still have it, but the business done quite well last year, so last month we treated ourselves to a 2010 DBS:











I feel a bit self conscious in it though - people tend to stare at it alot and sometimes it does my head in lol !








Quote:

Originally Posted by *rexb610* 
yeah, The force, updated pics would be nice!
Bless your heart rex for the nice post. Thanks mate.










I should update the pics, but I feel it would just be looking at the same old thing again lol. Ah well, something that might be of interest to the Kef fans on here.....


I posted this vid on youtube a couple of weeks back (if you fancy a look rex mate ?), and Kef (U.S) saw it and said would I let them use it on a website, and in return they'd send me some merchandise, which I thought was nice of them.


So it gave me an excuse to get the camera out :


*Kef Screwdriver/Spirit Level:*










*Kef Parker Pen:*










*Kef Demo CD*










*To go in my Kef CD case !*










*A beautiful Kef Ref Hardback Book*










*That I can look at with me Kef Bins !*










*And I think my favourite of all - a Kef Brolly:*










*There's even a Kef logo in the handle:*











Just like xmas all over again !










Cheers for looking !


----------



## Ataru074




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19886521
> 
> 
> I'm not massively into cars, as in I like a nice car, but I ain't really got a clue what goes on under the bonnet.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> We still have it, but the business done quite well last year, so last month we treated ourselves to a 2010 DBS:



well... under the hood you have a $hitload of horses...

pardon

you have a bloody amount of horses under the bonnet































now I don't know if I love more your apartment or the car


----------



## bballgms

very modern look very nice!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19886521
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised my thread's had as many views as it's had !
> 
> 
> Funnily enough I did look at some WB Curves before I got the Kef's. I do love the look of the Classe gear - looks well futuristic ! (right up my street )
> 
> 
> Oh and your pics are far from pants !



Well, I think my post backfired on me, because now that I've brought your 2nd place position to your attention, you've moved to first place. But I expected as much. Since my investigation into high-end audio is no over, there isn't much entertainment value to my thread any longer. Your pics of your super modern room never get old though.


Cheers!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19886521




HA! I knew it! The Force is the real 007! Mr. Bond, you've been exposed!


All kidding aside, congratulations on the beautiful ride!!!


----------



## jet2233

Thats a very nice setup everything looks so modern.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers again Ataru,bball, Tim, ddgtr and jet !


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19886521
> 
> 
> 
> We still have it, but the business done quite well last year, so last month we treated ourselves to a 2010 DBS:
> 
> 
> I feel a bit self conscious in it though - people tend to stare at it alot and sometimes it does my head in lol !



The Force is bringing back sexy with the Aston Martin. Lol. I bet people stop and stare at your sexy-mobile all the time. I know I would.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19895607
> 
> 
> HA! I knew it! The Force is the real 007! Mr. Bond, you've been exposed!
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, congratulations on the beautiful ride!!!



Evil villain: "what's your name?"

Secret Agent: "Force, The Force."


----------



## THE_FORCE

lol










Love the smilies/emoticons Waboman ! *googles James Bond emoticons*


----------



## Carmant

Amazing. Looks very clean.


----------



## scoyne88

Beautiful! I love the photography very well shot. Also you apartment is awsome I love the clean neat look.


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter Buddy!!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers Frank ! Happy Easter to you too. Hope you had a good one ( I caned way too much chocolate







)


And to Scoyne and Carmant too - cheers guys !


----------



## satishfaction

WoooooW! Awesome set up and more than that amazing interiors and great pics! Did you consider putting up some indoor plants? Just a thought. Also, the only thing, that I think we have at your place from your set up is some Ikea Malm







One day.. Some day, we might have some cool place like this !


----------



## YoMaMa84

I've always looked at the pics in this thread and just drool, now it's time for me to comment. Your set up is *awesome*. Sooooo clean (i'm a clean freak)


----------



## drewTT

Very nice and clean! My kind of setup.


----------



## drewTT

Quick question though, do you happen to work for Kef?


----------



## THE_FORCE

Erm late replies again lol !












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satishfaction* /forum/post/20363009
> 
> 
> WoooooW! Awesome set up and more than that amazing interiors and great pics! Did you consider putting up some indoor plants? Just a thought.



Cheers mate.







Hmmm not really a fan of indoor plants at home to be honest lol. I've got some in the office though !


I think a lot of people use them to fill spaces or for a bit of colour, but in a modern place I find them a bit...dated ?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20363132
> 
> 
> I've always looked at the pics in this thread and just drool, now it's time for me to comment. Your set up is *awesome*. Sooooo clean (i'm a clean freak)



Cheers for the nice props Yo Mama.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/20365445
> 
> 
> Quick question though, do you happen to work for Kef?



I wish !!







Cheers drew.


----------



## hifisponge












Force -


Is it just me, or are the stands upside-down for your rear 201/2 speakers? The top plate in your pics looks to be larger than the foot / base. It should be the other way round.


----------



## THE_FORCE

HFS - well spotted mate !


I took that pic the day I installed them, and I didn't want to attach them to the stands without making sure they were all running fine.


I felt safer with the stands reversed, as what should be the top-plate is a bit smaller and the 201/2's do overhang quite a bit !!


The correct way round looks like this :


----------



## hifisponge

Man those are sharp looking speakers. Gives me the itch to make a change again.










Beautiful tree too, but it's probably time to take it down don't you think?


----------



## Klwl

or time to put it back up










I have this thread bookmarked and it still brings a smile to my face. Beautiful art no other words for it, I love it!


----------



## pokekevin

That is SOOO not a little effort...hahahah amazing set up!


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21166371
> 
> 
> That is SOOO not a little effort...hahahah amazing set up!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klwl* /forum/post/21160309
> 
> 
> or time to put it back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this thread bookmarked and it still brings a smile to my face. Beautiful art no other words for it, I love it!



Cheers for the nice props guys !! I can't believe it's near Xmas again !










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20787961
> 
> 
> Man those are sharp looking speakers. Gives me the itch to make a change again.



Talking of which, I feel blindingly lucky as I've just won a pair of Custom Colour 201/2s in a Kef competition - so have a pair of Gloss Whites working themselves to me very soon. Not sure where I'm going to put 'em though ?!


Better purchase another pair of those stands.


----------



## Ken54321

BRAVO! Absolutely gorgeous. It's so clean and sophisticated with awesome equipment. I have to say, that if I had to do it all over again, I would copy your style; however, it would probably have to be at a level more in line with my budget.


----------



## vega07

Checked out this thread a few years back and I am still amazed looking at your setup again.


I agree that Batman has been exposed. I wonder if Force is as good looking as Bruce Wayne??


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers for the nice comments Ken and Vega.







As handsome as Bruce Wayne ? lol I WISH !! Why do you think there are no pics of me anywhere?










I have a face for radio and that's it lol.


----------



## Klwl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21188862
> 
> 
> Cheers for the nice props guys !! I can't believe it's near Xmas again !



Speaking oh which what pray tel do you have lined up for upgrades if any? Or any new special gadget. Sometimes I troll the threads for gift ideas (for myself).



cheers!


----------



## Phoebusvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/20786890



THE_FORCE - I love your Christmas tree the most. Where did you get it?

Thanks


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klwl* /forum/post/21282494
> 
> 
> Speaking oh which what pray tel do you have lined up for upgrades if any? Or any new special gadget. Sometimes I troll the threads for gift ideas (for myself).
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!



The only thing I've got coming for Xmas Klwl is a pair of Snow White Reference 201/2s that I mentioned earlier. The cabinets have been built, so just waiting for the internals to go in and then to be custom coloured.


As far as gadgets go, then there's nothing I want ! As soon as the PSVita gets released in the UK then I'm gonna grab one and have it as a late Xmas pressie.










I was looking at the Sony HMZ-T1, but I might wait a while for it. It doesn't seem to pay being an early adopter these days !


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phoebusvh* /forum/post/21301595
> 
> 
> THE_FORCE - I love your Christmas tree the most. Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Phoebushvh. We got the tree about 5 years ago from a garden centre locally to us. I've never seen a similar one since unfortunately, not even in the same garden centre. Obviously that doesn't help much lol !


----------



## Phoebusvh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21302152
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebushvh. We got the tree about 5 years ago from a garden centre locally to us. I've never seen a similar one since unfortunately, not even in the same garden centre. Obviously that doesn't help much lol !



I see, thanks for the reply though. I have been searching for a good one but no luck around here (North Eastern US). I looked at many website but I'm a bit skeptical on whether they are going to be as good as they look in pictures.


Anyhow, I tried the Sony personal viewer and I love it. Only if it was a bit smaller for flights and things, I would have gotten it right on the spot. I'm still on the fence now though.


----------



## teckademic

I often find myself escaping reality by visiting your page


----------



## jproy13

^^^

I couldn't have said it any better. Your home, decor, setup and equipment should be considered a point of reference.

The fact that you even looked at my setup and took time to leave a comment is pretty much an honor.


JP


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic* /forum/post/21312631
> 
> 
> I often find myself escaping reality by visiting your page





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21315362
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I couldn't have said it any better. Your home, decor, setup and equipment should be considered a point of reference.
> 
> The fact that you even looked at my setup and took time to leave a comment is pretty much an honor.
> 
> 
> JP



Lol cheers guys !! No need for it to be an honor JP ! You humble me mate.










Hope ya have a great New Year folks.


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21315362
> 
> 
> The fact that you even looked at my setup and took time to leave a comment is pretty much an honor.
> 
> 
> JP



OMG, lol. Next you'll be offering THE_FORCE to name your first borne.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/21407353
> 
> 
> OMG, lol. Next you'll be offering THE_FORCE to name your first borne.



I like that, you may be on to something here...oh, and it's "first born"


----------



## CruelInventions

yea, I know. I start spelling as if I were a Brit when I'm around them; colour, theatre, etc. "borne" seems like the way they would spell that word, throwing in a gratuitous extra letter where none is necessary.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Lol










One doth be lucky that the one doth not speaketh like this all thine time !











Just a couple of pics of my new 201/2s in Snow White that I won in a Kef competition. Not sure what to do with them yet though ?


I think I might wait till we move somewhere with room for a home studio similar to what I used to have years back, and use these badboys as monitors.


----------



## pcweber111

Man those are some gorgeous speakers, that's a lucky problem to have. On a side note, how long have KEF not done the seperate super tweeter they used to use in their reference line? I haven't been around KEF speakers since they first introduced the new reference line back in 2002 or 2003. That's one thing I liked about the older Reference and XQ line. Well that and the older XQs used to come in pretty much whatever color you wanted. I used to want a pair either Ferrari red or gloss white X5s when I was into building a 2 channel system. So gorgeous.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21417539
> 
> 
> Just a couple of pics of my new 201/2s in Snow White that I won in a Kef competition. Not sure what to do with them yet though ?



You can send them to your buddy, Wabo. Just trying to help.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/21417925
> 
> 
> Man those are some gorgeous speakers, that's a lucky problem to have. On a side note, how long have KEF not done the seperate super tweeter they used to use in their reference line?



Cheers pc.









They released the new XQ and Reference line in late 2007 I think ?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21418310
> 
> 
> You can send them to your buddy, Wabo. Just trying to help.



It wouldn't be fair on them to make them travel all that way homey !!


----------



## coffeeman101

jesus, is it alright to eat a bag of crisps on the sofa and watch the telly? LOL


or you gonna shot me? hahahahaha


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeman101* /forum/post/21495001
> 
> 
> jesus, is it alright to eat a bag of crisps on the sofa and watch the telly? LOL
> 
> 
> or you gonna shot me? hahahahaha



The latter sounds the better option.


----------



## pokekevin

I can't imagine how a dedicated room of yours would look like! You ever planning on doing like a CIH system?


----------



## THE_FORCE

I'd love to Kevin, but unfortunately the right plot of land hasn't yet materialised to do a self build which is the only way I think I'll ever get a dedicated room.


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeman101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jesus, is it alright to eat a bag of crisps on the sofa and watch the telly? LOL
> 
> 
> or you gonna shot me? hahahahaha



I don't know, but you aren't making it past the front door without taking those shoes off hahahaha.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Unless of course he has cheesy feet, which he probably has - in which case he can keep his shoes on. eeewwwWWWWW!


----------



## CruelInventions




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21548025
> 
> 
> I don't know, but you aren't making it past the front door without taking those shoes off hahahaha.



Shoes?!? That's only for starters! Try a portable hallway shower fumigation, followed up by a table session with the on-duty body waxing technician. Gotta prevent stray hairs from standing out in sharp relief from all those smooth solid color surfaces.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/21554064
> 
> 
> Shoes?!? That's only for starters! Try a portable hallway shower fumigation, followed up by a table session with the on-duty body waxing technician. Gotta prevent stray hairs from standing out in sharp relief from all those smooth solid color surfaces.



Yeah I envision having to scub up for entering a clean room or something lol.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CruelInventions* /forum/post/21554064
> 
> 
> Shoes?!? That's only for starters! Try a portable hallway shower fumigation,



Why only portable ? I'm thinking bigger scale here.


----------



## geronemo3

Wowwwwwwwww.....


forget the home theater, what i want to know is where do you shop for your furniture.


pls. let me know, It's amazing the whole setup.


Congrats. I Hope someday i'd have a setup close to that one


----------



## THE_FORCE

Cheers geronimo !







The furniture is from various places but mainly Ikea, Kartell, Dwell and Made in Design.


----------



## tmaschm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cheers geronimo ! The furniture is from various places but mainly Ikea, Kartell, Dwell and Made in Design.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## EmmJay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21580041
> 
> 
> Cheers geronimo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The furniture is from various places but mainly Ikea, Kartell, Dwell and Made in Design.



Speaking of your awesome furniture, would you happen to know who manufacturers the bar stools in your kitchen? I really like the look of them.


Absolutely love the look of your home!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Many thanks EmmJay !


You can get the bar stools here:

http://dwell.co.uk/102329/Low-back-p...r-stool-black/ 


They produce loads of different types now.


----------



## EmmJay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21597288
> 
> 
> Many thanks EmmJay !
> 
> 
> You can get the bar stools here:
> 
> http://dwell.co.uk/102329/Low-back-p...r-stool-black/
> 
> 
> They produce loads of different types now.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Klwl

Back again to see if there are any new updates on your system force? Where did you end of placing those wonderful 201/2s?


----------



## aldiallo

Amazing setup for sure!! I just love those Kef Reference!!


----------

